# do you smoke pot?



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i used to be vaguely opposed to marijuana, mainly because i figured there must be something bad about it if it's illegal. you know all the rumors, that marijuana causes memory loss and paranoia and lung cancer and so on. anyway, i recently started dating a guy who smokes, and i just told him i didn't like the smell and would like him to refrain from smoking when i'm around, because i didn't want to get into a debate about the possible health concerns connected with his smoking pot. he told me it helps with his mood swings and ADD and relieves stress (ever since he was forced to take ritalin for like 6 years and became an antisocial zombie, he's hated pharmaceutical drugs, which admittedly isn't entirely rational but is kind of understandable.)

he showed me this documentary called "the union: the business behind getting high" or something like that. my best friend refuses to watch it, and i think she thinks it's just a bunch of stoners talking about how great pot is. however, it was totally legit and definitely convinced me that there's nothing bad about cannabis for recreational use, which resolved a major issue in my relationship with my boyfriend.

so what i'm wondering is, what do you guys think of pot? do you smoke? if you do, does it help with your anxiety?


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

> mainly because i figured there must be something bad about it if it's illegal.


This made me smile..

I smoke pot. I haven't for a few weeks because of tolerance levels, but I think I'll pack a bowl tonight in your honor or something.

Calms me, helps me fall asleep and kills my recollection of sometimes-disturbing nightmares. This is by disrupting REM sleep somehow. At doses I consider very high it can remove REM sleep altogether, which can lead to being sleep deprived even after a solid eight hours down.
Grants a degree of emotional self-control. I can be happy because I want to be happy, or driven, or angry when it's time to work out with the punching bag. Learning to handle a panic attack induced by smoking too much taught me to handle a panic attack happening while sober. From having one nearly every day I went to having one in the past three months. It lasted under a minute because I remembered how to put an end to it. This one happened after I haven't smoked for three weeks, proving the control is retained while sober.
Makes boring tasks bearable by allowing the mind to wander, even while focused on the boring work enough to make it interesting, and so allows me to do that boring work better than sober. This of course varies according to nature of the task.
Becomes surprisingly powerful at high doses. Smoking a large chunk of hashish last October put an end to clinical depression from which I have suffered since roughly 1993, which over a dozen therapists and as many antidepressants failed to resolve. Simply put the stuff taught me to think in a slightly different manner, and the lesson has stuck while I went sober.

I could go on for a while. But, besides all that...feels good. That's a good reason to smoke, too. Less addictive than coffee, less harmful to the user and their surroundings than alcohol. And there's that therapeutic potential. I'm not one to claim it will save us all, and that it is one hundred percent safe and healthy.. smoke inhalation can't be good for the lungs, and some of the more psychoactive sativa strains can easily induce anxiety or panic, coupled with bad hallucinations.. but the continued illegal status is criminal.

Downside is that I seem to require weekly smoking sessions, otherwise I get increasingly neurotic. This takes two weeks, maybe a little more, to stabilize at a generally unhappy though functional level. So I'm an addict... But there're worse things to be addicted to.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I enjoy it, but I don't smoke it for therapeutic reasons or anything; it's just recreational for me. I sometimes freak out when I smoke, but lately I've been okay.


----------



## rickey (Jun 22, 2010)

i have no desire to smoke anything


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

VagueResemblance said:


> Downside is that I seem to require weekly smoking sessions, otherwise I get increasingly neurotic. This takes two weeks, maybe a little more, to stabilize at a generally unhappy though functional level. So I'm an addict... But there're worse things to be addicted to.


those are pretty mild withdrawal symptoms. you're kinda lucky in that regard.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

VagueResemblance said:


> Calms me, helps me fall asleep and kills my recollection of sometimes-disturbing nightmares. This is by disrupting REM sleep somehow. At doses I consider very high it can remove REM sleep altogether, which can lead to being sleep deprived even after a solid eight hours down.
> Grants a degree of emotional self-control. I can be happy because I want to be happy, or driven, or angry when it's time to work out with the punching bag. Learning to handle a panic attack induced by smoking too much taught me to handle a panic attack happening while sober. From having one nearly every day I went to having one in the past three months. It lasted under a minute because I remembered how to put an end to it. This one happened after I haven't smoked for three weeks, proving the control is retained while sober.
> Makes boring tasks bearable by allowing the mind to wander, even while focused on the boring work enough to make it interesting, and so allows me to do that boring work better than sober. This of course varies according to nature of the task.
> Becomes surprisingly powerful at high doses. Smoking a large chunk of hashish last October put an end to clinical depression from which I have suffered since roughly 1993, which over a dozen therapists and as many antidepressants failed to resolve. Simply put the stuff taught me to think in a slightly different manner, and the lesson has stuck while I went sober.
> ...


I agree with all of this. However, smoking weed for me often seems to enduce panic attacks. I get the feeling like I'm going to die, someone's going to make fun of me for smoking weed, or my parents are going to catch me when I smoke at home. I've heard that chronic smokers gain tolerance to the anxiety so I'm highly interesting in trying that one day (probably a couple times a week). Smoking weed, even with the few times I have done it, has GREATLY helped with my depression in the long run because of the things that I've "learned" from it. Weed really isn't for everyone though like my friend who goes gets horrible anxiety, depressive thoughts, and even goes crazy on it! :cig



> Makes boring tasks bearable by allowing the mind to wander, even while focused on the boring work enough to make it interesting, and so allows me to do that boring work better than sober. This of course varies according to nature of the task.


What tasks are you talking about? The only "tasks" that I am functional do when I smoke ganja is listen to music, eat, watch tv, or play video games lol.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Not anymore.

I did when I was younger, but realisticly I probably couldn't hold my job if I still did and so it came to pass that I quit.


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

Yes, but I really want to quit. I've been smoking for years and I just can't seem to stop. You're right that cannabis isn't dangerous, but sometimes I really wish I had never started. For me, it's just another addiction that I will have to overcome.

As far as anxiety, sometimes it really helps, sometimes it makes it much worse. I think it helps in the short term but overall it's made my anxiety much worse. Yet I keep smoking it.


----------



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

The Union was a great documentary. I thought there'd be a bunch of stoners in it, but it was littered with doctors and government officials.

I smoked weed 3 times in my life. I want to experiment more with it, but I can't find a dealer. If I did find a dealer, I'd be too afraid to buy some.


----------



## compulsive dreamer (Dec 9, 2009)

well the title caught my attention, i only smoke in a "passive way" but it is known that it'll deteriorate your brain if you smoke everyday or quite a lot in short periods, I know people who do smoke from time to time, recreational way, and they feel demotivated... (a girl left college) and they told me they felt paranoid because all they senses became more alert, so it's likeee.... no thanks, i'll never try that xD
pd: some of them are really.... mean <_<


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

Been smoking pretty much daily for the last year. I take week long breaks every couple months to keep my tolerance down. I vaporize 90% of the time. I don't have any real problems because of it. I still get good grades, I'm not lazy, and it helps with my anxiety.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

I wish, I'm on probation so I have to refrain for a little while longer. However once its done I'm moving to dc and will be able to get medical. Soon I shall be free.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

to quote Chris Tucker in Friday:

"Weed is from the Earth. God put this here for me, and you! Take advantage, man."


----------



## mountaindew (Jul 5, 2010)

I never have, although I'd really like to try it once or twice someday, I just don't hang out with that crowd or know where to find them...

I am a huge advocate of legalizing it though and have watched many documentaries


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

tigerlilly said:


> i used to be vaguely opposed to marijuana, mainly because i figured there must be something bad about it if it's illegal. you know all the rumors, that marijuana causes memory loss and paranoia and lung cancer and so on. anyway, i recently started dating a guy who smokes, and i just told him i didn't like the smell and would like him to refrain from smoking when i'm around, because i didn't want to get into a debate about the possible health concerns connected with his smoking pot. he told me it helps with his mood swings and ADD and relieves stress (ever since he was forced to take ritalin for like 6 years and became an antisocial zombie, he's hated pharmaceutical drugs, which admittedly isn't entirely rational but is kind of understandable.)
> 
> he showed me this documentary called "the union: the business behind getting high" or something like that. my best friend refuses to watch it, and i think she thinks it's just a bunch of stoners talking about how great pot is. however, it was totally legit and definitely convinced me that there's nothing bad about cannabis for recreational use, which resolved a major issue in my relationship with my boyfriend.
> 
> so what i'm wondering is, what do you guys think of pot? do you smoke? if you do, does it help with your anxiety?


I don't really believe anyone who says marijuana helps with anxiety, and if that's the case, they aren't smoking the insanity-inducing weed that I smoke. It causes all the typical symptoms of a panic attack. It does help with the depression that comes with suffering from a life-controlling panic disorder, though.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

As for weed, I do wish it was legal. Having it illegal is currently no different than the prohibition of alcohol. They're fighting a winless war on that drug, people are dying, and the only people getting rich are the drug cartels, while the country could be getting rich with the legalization, and commercial sale, of the drug. Not only on the tax, but the new jobs it would create. Farming, warehouse work, upper management, board members for major companies, just like Budweiser or Marlboro. I don't get what the issue is...


----------



## Cerz (Jan 18, 2010)

No, i don't know where to get it and have no friends to ask.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

rdrr said:


> to quote Chris Tucker in Friday:
> 
> "Weed is from the Earth. God put this here for me, and you! Take advantage, man."


Just when I was having major anger issues towards God....lol.:nw

Edit: In all honesty though, it makes my anxiety worse. I'm much worse socially when I'm high (not an easy thing to do for me). On the other hand, it helps my depression a lot.


----------



## MaddyRose (Dec 25, 2009)

I do when I get the chance, not that often though. I wish I had some connections lol :cry I'm of the opinion that pot isn't really that harmful in anyway unless you have some underlying issues. It would be awesome if it was legalized, I hope it happens in my lifetime at least...I'll be a stoner grannie haha. It would help if there was some truly unbiased research going on.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Why would anyone need connections for a _plant_? :sus

Overgrow the world! :yes


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

^^^I swear to god every fourth house is a grow-op in my province. I couldn't get away from the stuff if I tried. Actually, I have tried. Didn't work :no.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I would be an idiot to smoke with asthma.


----------



## MrShyAndTimid (Jun 28, 2010)

I use to smoke when I was in high school, but I never really got *high*. I pretended to be high and fake my laughter, just so my other friends thought I was high.

As an adult, I did it a couple of times with a former coworker. All it did for me was knock me out and put me in a good slumber. I've been tempted to get a "doctors" consultation and get a green card here in California (which is easy, at least I heard)... but with it being somewhat illegal, I still get paranoid about it. I would like to smoke once in awhile, but yet I don't want to smoke it with other people around me. SA? :afr


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Got myself a vaporizer about a week ago and have been glued to it since.....:|.......pot sure helps to pass the time.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

one theory i've heard about the paranoia people experience when smoking pot is that it's caused by the illegal status of the drug. people who smoke are afraid of getting caught.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

rawrboy64 said:


> I agree with all of this. However, smoking weed for me often seems to enduce panic attacks...


Smoke an indica.


> What tasks are you talking about? The only "tasks" that I am functional do when I smoke ganja is listen to music, eat, watch tv, or play video games lol.


Anything boring. Cleaning, gardening, working on computers as part of my last job. I stay functional, though it depends on the strain.


the cheat said:


> I don't really believe anyone who says marijuana helps with anxiety, and if that's the case, they aren't smoking the insanity-inducing weed that I smoke. It causes all the typical symptoms of a panic attack. It does help with the depression that comes with suffering from a life-controlling panic disorder, though.


Smoke an indica. But now I want to try something insanity-inducing for a change..



Duke of Prunes said:


> Why would anyone need connections for a _plant_? :sus
> 
> Overgrow the world! :yes


Yup.
Most dealers don't even know the stuff _has_ different strains with vastly different effects. Anxiety, creativity, appetite stimulant, depressant to use as a sleep aid.. whatever. This is one of the problems with any medicinal use, people need to experiment to find the right variety but with it illegal experimentation is, well, difficult.
Unless living in California or some other semi-legal place.. or farming.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

GnR said:


> Just when I was having major anger issues towards God....lol.:nw


Yeah, I didn't say the quote. My athiest-ness was itching to say something about that. But this thread is about the ganja. Proceed with thread.


----------



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

Weed is legal in India. And it is legal in many places around the world. It's not as taboo there as it is here in the US.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Rarely now. It zones me out too much the next day. 


I used to alot more when I was younger and had more friends that did.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

tigerlilly said:


> one theory i've heard about the paranoia people experience when smoking pot is that it's caused by the illegal status of the drug. people who smoke are afraid of getting caught.


Yeah, that's definitely a factor. The anxiety is mostly caused by the weed itself though



the cheat said:


> As for weed, I do wish it was legal. Having it illegal is currently no different than the prohibition of alcohol. They're fighting a winless war on that drug, people are dying, and the only people getting rich are the drug cartels, while the country could be getting rich with the legalization, and commercial sale, of the drug. Not only on the tax, but the new jobs it would create. Farming, warehouse work, upper management, board members for major companies, just like Budweiser or Marlboro. I don't get what the issue is...


YEAH :yes



VagueResemblance said:


> Smoke indica


Good idea! I wish i had better connections though.


----------



## RainbowJellyfish (Jul 8, 2010)

No.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Why yes I do thanks for asking!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I used to smoke heavily when i was 18. I quit when i was 25 or so. Been on and off until i hit 30 year old, then i decided i was done for good. Haven't looked back since. It's still tempting when i see people smoke it or i smell it somewhere. But then i remember that i'm much better without it.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Dr House said:


> I would be an idiot to smoke with asthma.


Cannabis is good for asthma. Plus you could always vape or cook it into food.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Once in a great while I'll smoke (3 or 4 times in the past 4 years). I used to be a daily smoker when i was a teen but not for a long time.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

A potent sativa strain is an absolute train wreck for me and I assume it wouldn't be a good choice for anyone with anxiety/paranoid thoughts either (especially if your smoking alone). After a good 15 minutes I'd have one negative thought, experience, or vision and it would just snowball from there until it no longer became a pleasant experience at all. The high mostly consisted of trying to not get caught and wanting to be sober, although I'll admit I enjoyed the philosophical ideas that I had and wrote down, which were used for radical self-improvement.

Indica strains, which I only buy nowadays, are worth all the trouble you go to to get the drug in the first place. It's just a hardcore body buzz that dramaticly increases your senses. I don't have any anxious thoughts, and I find communicating with others is easier because I don't find it to be much of a cerebral high. I recommend a good indica to any noob smoker. It's a great experience until your friends mom comes home early and neither of you can physically get off the couch to hide the bong, so she lectures you for an hour about never amounting to anything .


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

tigerlilly said:


> one theory i've heard about the paranoia people experience when smoking pot is that it's caused by the illegal status of the drug. people who smoke are afraid of getting caught.


that theory is wrong haha. i've heard it too but it's usually refruted like this: heroin is illegal also. the consequences for being caught using heroin are usually worse than the consequences for being caught using weed. and yet, heroin doesn't tend to make people paranoid or give them panic attacks when they are high.

i used to smoke weed all the time. i loved it so much, it was like my favorite thing ever. in the beginning i didn't have a problem with anxiety and i felt like there were a lot of positive effects to weed, like expansion of consciousness. however, after smoking daily for years i began to get some really nasty effects (like rapid pulse, anxiety, panic attacks, low blood pressure, and others) and after a while, i couldn't endure them anymore and had to give it up. it took me years to recover from the propensity to panic and anxiety that weed gave me. i also think it can be highly psychologically addictive to some people. i could never control myself with it and i still think about it every day.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Never smoked that **** thankfully, wouldnt touch that crap, i dont care what people say here, it triggers paranoia and depression, i'm bad enough without the stuff. 

And yes i drink vodka at weekends and smoke cigarettes daily, so i'm probably being a bit hyprocritical, but turning to that stuff while already suffering from SA or any mental issues is gonna make it 10 times worse in the long run, i've seen it happen to friends who ended up not being able to take final year exams because they smoked all kinds of crazy ****, now where's the benefit gained there??


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Saying weed is bad for you then drinking vodka is like saying being hit by milk float is bad for you then standing in front of an oncoming train. Alcohol is far worse for your physical and mental health than weed.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

^ no its not worse than weed, thats nonsense, its all about the quantity with alcohol - if you decide to drink a bottle of vodka in one night, obviously its gonna have terrible effects on your mentality and physical health, otherwise weed is far worse


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Have no connections. That's the only thing stopping me though..


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello22 said:


> Never smoked that **** thankfully, wouldnt touch that crap, i dont care what people say here, it triggers paranoia and depression, i'm bad enough without the stuff.
> 
> And yes i drink vodka at weekends and smoke cigarettes daily, so i'm probably being a bit hyprocritical, but turning to that stuff while already suffering from SA or any mental issues is gonna make it 10 times worse in the long run, i've seen it happen to friends who ended up not being able to take final year exams because they smoked all kinds of crazy ****, now where's the benefit gained there??


Cigarettes and alcohol are way more dangerous than marijuana.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Hello22 said:


> ^ no its not worse than weed, thats nonsense, its all about the quantity with alcohol - if you decide to drink a bottle of vodka in one night, obviously its gonna have terrible effects on your mentality and physical health, otherwise weed is far worse


alcohol kills brain cells. and a recent study showed that getting drunk before the age of 28 or so permanently alters brain connections that are still growing. plus it can make you angry and violent, and people can die from using too much at once. it damages your organs as well.

all marijuana does is change the way you think temporarily, which admittedly in some people causes paranoia. if you smoke constantly for days on end it reduces your lung capacity by about 5%. no one has ever died from using marijuana, ever. they can't even prove it causes cancer, and it certainly doesn't kill brain cells.


----------



## poeticinjustice (Jul 3, 2010)

No,I don't. 
I like drinking. :yes


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

NotRealName said:


> Cigarettes and alcohol are way more dangerous than marijuana.


I certainly disagree with this, i'd rather drink alcohol in social situations than smoke marijuana. People who dabble with weed, etc will always be the first to tell those who drink how it bad it is for them, (by the way i'm not saying this is the case with you, i know this from experience).

And yes drink does kill brain cells, but are you telling me weed doesn't? Cause my friends who stupidly dabbled with weed ended up failing all their exams and they were fine beforehand. Another friend ended up suffering extreme bouts of depression and paranoia afterwards and ended up not showing for his exams. I drank at weekends and was fine, so what the point?

Yes alcohol is bad for you, i'm well aware of it but don't tell me its worse than marijauna (when drank in moderation), thats pure nonsense.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

this thread wasn't meant to be a debate. i was wondering how marijuana affects each specific person's anxiety. although now that it's come up, what other non-pharmaceutical substances help you guys cope with anxiety?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It really differs with how it affects anxiety from what I have read. Seems it can be a godsend for some and hell for others, so I suppose the only way to find out it affects on you is to try it.

I did it in the past but it didn't do much for me and I really dislike the culture surrounding it (at least in my area) and I certainly do not see the point in spending money and all the legal ramifications which go with it so I can smoke it.

But each to their own.


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello22 said:


> I certainly disagree with this, i'd rather drink alcohol in social situations than smoke marijuana. People who dabble with weed, etc will always be the first to tell those who drink how it bad it is for them, (by the way i'm not saying this is the case with you, i know this from experience).
> 
> And yes drink does kill brain cells, but are you telling me weed doesn't? Cause my friends who stupidly dabbled with weed ended up failing all their exams and they were fine beforehand. Another friend ended up suffering extreme bouts of depression and paranoia afterwards and ended up not showing for his exams. I drank at weekends and was fine, so what the point?
> 
> Yes alcohol is bad for you, i'm well aware of it but don't tell me its worse than marijauna (when drank in moderation), thats pure nonsense.


I can smoke marijuana all day, and I'll just eventually fall asleep. Smoking marijuana in moderation compared to smoking alchohal in moderation is a lot safer as well. Marijuana would make studying much harder, but thats if I'm careless and I'm smoking instead of studying. Plus I'd rather be around those who are smoking rather drinking.


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

tigerlilly said:


> this thread wasn't meant to be a debate. i was wondering how marijuana affects each specific person's anxiety. although now that it's come up, what other non-pharmaceutical substances help you guys cope with anxiety?


As far as other non-pharmaceutical substances, I have had good results in the past using kava or valerian, both natural herbs like marijuana. It's getting hard to find kava in some areas, although it is still legal. The liquid kava works particularly well.

Taking large doses of calcium and magnesium have also helped me relax. There are also different kinds of tea you drink that can be very calming. The brand Yogi Tea makes good tea to help you relax or sleep.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Hello22 said:


> I certainly disagree with this, i'd rather drink alcohol in social situations than smoke marijuana. People who dabble with weed, etc will always be the first to tell those who drink how it bad it is for them, (by the way i'm not saying this is the case with you, i know this from experience).
> 
> And yes drink does kill brain cells, but are you telling me weed doesn't? Cause my friends who stupidly dabbled with weed ended up failing all their exams and they were fine beforehand. Another friend ended up suffering extreme bouts of depression and paranoia afterwards and ended up not showing for his exams. I drank at weekends and was fine, so what the point?
> 
> Yes alcohol is bad for you, i'm well aware of it but don't tell me its worse than marijauna (when drank in moderation), thats pure nonsense.


You can't compare peoples experiences because they are different. Once, I wrote a paper by myself stoned in 4 hours and got an A while people who worked together on a paper got Cs and Ds and the teacher had to curve the grades. Does that mean cannabis is great? Absolutely not. It's all about perspective and self-control. Substances don't dictate your life, you do.

It's also not really worth arguing because alcohol had little health benefits while cannabis has many health benefits, especially for those with terminal and serious diseases.

It's really your choice if you want to be burn-out paranoid dude all the time, or you want to start your day with a drink, be irrational all day and be an *******. Abuse is abuse, regardless of which substance you prefer. But if you never tried it, you can't knock it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's all about personal experience with intoxicants & in my case I found myself experiencing more paranoia & anxiety in my latter days of smoking, it's one reason I stopped. I found it's something I can enjoy on my own on a day when I've got nothing to do but it's definitely not a social lubricant for me. I'd like to smoke again now from time to time but I'm no longer in contact with sources


----------



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

Hello22 said:


> And yes drink does kill brain cells, but are you telling me weed doesn't? Cause my friends who stupidly dabbled with weed ended up failing all their exams and they were fine beforehand. Another friend ended up suffering extreme bouts of depression and paranoia afterwards and ended up not showing for his exams.


From Wikipedia:

"Anecdotal Evidence - Evidence which may itself be true and verifiable is used to deduce a conclusion which does not follow from it, usually by generalising[sic] from an insufficient amount of evidence. For example "my grandfather smoked like a chimney and died healthy in a car crash at the age of 99" does not disprove the proposition that "smoking markedly increases the probability of cancer and heart disease at a relatively early age". In this case the evidence may itself be true, but does not warrant the conclusion."


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

My cousin developed pretty severe generalized anxiety disorder, possibly connected with somking too much pot. He had his first panic attack while smoking. That's one reason I don't use it.

I have nothing against pot though. A lot of my friends smoke it.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

No. Can't stand the smell.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> It's all about perspective and self-control. Substances don't dictate your life, you do.


I agree with this.

Also I think since the physical damage is less pronounced between weed and alcohol there is more of a potential for overuse of weed. And this happens a lot.

Since the drinking is more commonly acceptable and it's side effects more pronounced then it's a lot easier to control, and this is why Hello22 can drink at the weekends and still scrape a first:b whilst her stoner college buds smoke all week and fail all their exams


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Occasionally. I really enjoy the taste and smell of it.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

knowing my luck I would die if I touched the stuff


----------



## grigori (Jul 8, 2010)

I've had an on again off again love-hate relationship with marijuana for about 15 years.

I smoked with my friends all the time in high school and it made it easier for me to socialize, or at least gave me something in common to to with my friends since I was never much of a drinker. Later in my mid 20s I started getting panic attacks when I smoked so I had to quit. A few years later (after dealing with my panic attacks) I tried it again and found it calmed me a lot. I was living in California at the time and ended up getting a prescription for medical marijuana to treat my anxiety. But then with that much easy access I started smoking way too much and began to get really lazy and never leave the house. Haven't smoked in about 6 months now since I moved to Michigan but can't say I don't miss it a bit.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> Since the drinking is more commonly acceptable and it's side effects more pronounced then it's a lot easier to control, and this is why Hello22 can drink at the weekends and still scrape a first:b whilst her stoner college buds smoke all week and fail all their exams


Lol! I'm fairly proud of my 1st class Jimmy, even while i was drinking at weekends!  :b


----------



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Hello22 can drink at the weekends and still scrape a first:b whilst her stoner college buds smoke all week and fail all their exams


Carl Sagan was a stoner. Honestly, I hate when people say that weed causes people to fail tests or that stoners are dumb. Those people are stupid before they smoke weed.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Doc Rice said:


> Carl Sagan was a stoner. Honestly, I hate when people say that weed causes people to fail tests or that stoners are dumb. Those people are stupid before they smoke weed.


i agree. most of my friends smoke pot, and i can never tell when any of them are high unless they straight up tell me they are or i actually SEE them smoke. also, some people, including comedian doug benson, score *better* on standardized tests after smoking pot.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

If I ever have some on me, so no i don't


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

I could...or maybe I don't...ok well maybe sometimes if I am desperate to get to sleep, otherwise I act like a complete idiot! Hmm...when I was high last, I stared at the NASA website for about an hour...am I a dork? yes...yes I am.


----------



## solitary existence (Feb 9, 2010)

The main problem I have with it is that smoking anything regularly is bad for the lungs. Some people cook brownies etc with it, that's probably a healthier option.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Now and again. It doesn't do much for me though, despite the fact that I'm confident I'm properly inhaling. I just never seem to feel the effects as much as the people around me (obviously different strains have varying levels of effect, but so far I've felt much the same with all*).... which is a bummer. I suppose it makes me feel slightly more relaxed but, I've never smoked in a situation where I've been experiencing much anxiety so as to its effect in that respect, I'm unsure. If anything, it would no doubt loosen me up a little if I were around others, although not to a miraculous extent.

*edit: I now take that back...


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Doc Rice said:


> Carl Sagan was a stoner. Honestly, I hate when people say that weed causes people to fail tests or that stoners are dumb. Those people are stupid before they smoke weed.


Not the point I was trying to make there bud, I was suggesting that since the unwanted side effects of pot are less pronounced there is more of a tendancy to smoke more than you should as opposed to alcohol. Smoking pot 24/7, 365 will make you dumb, but It's a self control thing.

I'm not calling stoners dumb by any means, I have a few great friends who are really smart and self controlled enough to smoke when they want, but I also know a few too many burned out dumbasses.

Wait and see man, wait and see.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

No. I've never been interested in smoking anything. I've always had breathing problems and I didn't like seeing family members when they were high so inhaling anything that's not oxygen just isn't something I wanna do. I prefer me some fresh air.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

TheDaffodil said:


> No. I've never been interested in smoking anything. I've always had breathing problems and I didn't like seeing family members when they were high so inhaling anything that's not oxygen just isn't something I wanna do. I prefer me some fresh air.


Bake it into some cookies. Cannabis doesn't have to be smoked.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

the cheat said:


> Bake it into some cookies. Cannabis doesn't have to be smoked.


I know that. I'm still not interested in it.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

TheDaffodil said:


> I know that. I'm still not interested in it.


Okay, sorry. :b You just complained about not wanting to smoke anything so I thought I'd suggest something. I wish I never tried it, I think it was the first time I had a panic attack, the first time I got really high.


----------



## eligray (Jun 30, 2010)

compulsive dreamer said:


> it is known that it'll deteriorate your brain if you smoke everyday or quite a lot in short periods


Please, don't make scientific claims unless you really know what you're talking about...

Studies of cannabis disagree on many points, but something noteworthy is that in at least one study, any negative cognitive differences in cannabis users reversed themselves upon cessation of use, and the IQ change over years of the groups who had recently quit and quit long ago were both larger than the group which had never used cannabis.

In simpler words: People who used weed but then sobered up for a while before testing actually got smarter over the period of years compared to their sober counterparts.


----------



## eligray (Jun 30, 2010)

solitary existence said:


> The main problem I have with it is that smoking anything regularly is bad for the lungs. Some people cook brownies etc with it, that's probably a healthier option.


The ease and speed of smoking can actually be combined with the health benefits of edibles.

"Vaporizers" are devices which generally use electrically heated air which is passed over the plant material, which evaporates only the active ingredients in a vapor, which you then inhale (without the presence of any smoke!). I have one and it's great :boogie

More convenient + healthier for your lungs + more comfortable to inhale + much less cannabis required for same effects = Vaporizers

I have a Magic Flight Launch Box and love it


----------



## eligray (Jun 30, 2010)

tigerlilly said:


> *A)* no one has ever died from using marijuana, ever. *
> B)* they can't even prove it causes cancer, and
> *C)* it certainly doesn't kill brain cells.


I'm a total science enthusiast (as I'm sure you can tell from some of my posts), and I'll sorta go over these points.
A) acute impairment is still dangerous though in certain situations, such as driving a car. That said, alcohol's effects are much more dangerous than those of cannabis in this regard. Alcohol makes you reckless, whereas on marijuana you have lesser impairment and generally make cautious decisions.

B) Some chemicals which are known to cause cancer are present in marijuana smoke, but it is true that they have not found significant in vivo evidence that cannabis smoking causes cancer. Regardless, these are arguments against smoking in general, not against vaporizing or eating THC.

C) It may. It is certainly much less damaging to the brain than having a drink or two, but there are contradictory studies in this area. A rather unscientific but still valid thing to do to see cannabis' cognitive effect is to look at people who have been smoking large amounts over periods of 30+ years, and see that they aren't all falling victim to mental illnesses.

My take folks? Cannabis is much safer than even responsible use of alcohol.

Scientists created this non-biased chart which is based purely upon scientific data, and not social norms. http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/9/9c/Rational_scale_to_assess_the_harm_of_drugs_%28mean_physical_harm_and_mean_dependence%29.svg/380px-Rational_scale_to_assess_the_harm_of_drugs_%28mean_physical_harm_and_mean_dependence%29.svg.png You'll see that alcohol and tobacco really are more dangerous than most recreational drugs, not even just cannabis (which truly is extraordinarily safe)

Remember folks, science doesn't lie


----------



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Not the point I was trying to make there bud, I was suggesting that since the unwanted side effects of pot are less pronounced there is more of a tendancy to smoke more than you should as opposed to alcohol. Smoking pot 24/7, 365 will make you dumb, but It's a self control thing.
> 
> I'm not calling stoners dumb by any means, I have a few great friends who are really smart and self controlled enough to smoke when they want, but I also know a few too many burned out dumbasses.
> 
> Wait and see man, wait and see.


Less pronounced? That's because the side effects are minimal (especially when baked into food rather than smoking it, as to avoid damaging cilia in the lungs). In fact, most anxiety drugs people on this forum use probably have worse side effects.

Evidence to support this? I think staying up 24/7 would probably be more detrimental to your mental health than smoking pot.

This seems something Fox News would say: "I'm not saying that stoners are dumb, I'm just suggesting that people who use marijuana more frequently have a lower IQ, despite my lack of evidence to support this theory." Dumb people are dumb not because of marijuana. I'm being a bit facetious though.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

i used to smoke weed but had to stop because im trying to find a job that require drug test  and yea it's pretty much harmless. Anyway some weed make your anxiety worst or cause panic attacks (sativa weed) and some weed can make it much better (indica weed).

strawberry cough, o.g kush, bubba kush,white rhino, purple kush,orange kush, or any strong heavy kush is usually good if you want to use it for anxiety purposes. you should try them if you can find it ^^

just remember every strain of marijuana is different... some will have you energized, alert, excited, and feeling like your on top of the world while others will give you a full body relaxation type high making you feel verry verry verry relaxed, calm, zoned out,medicated (sleepy at times) ,sloooooow and gives feeling of floating (that kush!) :b


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes. It's like Prozac to me.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I actually prefer more Sativa-heavy weed to Indica myself. They both provide anxiety relief (Sativas make me feel more confident, extroverted, talkative and make my head a bit clearer, while Indicas chill me out so much that I don't care about anxiety), but I find that Indicas make me too sleepy to function normally at recreational doses, while Sativas make me really hyper and more functional, like the initial kick from vodka without the stupidity and fogginess, they basically make me function as if I had my SA replaced with mild hyperactivity (which is how I'd normally be).

At high doses, they both increase anxiety (though Indicas tend to make me fall asleep after a while), but they do for most people, not just people with anxiety disorders. I haven't had a panic attack since the first time I got high, but that was more because I wasn't used to the body feeling and thought I was having a heart attack.

Honestly though, Sativa-dominant hybrids are the way to go.


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

No but i have tried it. I'm not a big fan of pot.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I've stated this before: it's hard to be a stoner, and it usually doesn't last long. People who are going to smoke weed all of the time are going to do it. They have some kind of capacity for it and it works for them, I guess. For the rest of us, it's just too much work. Being high all of the time is not something most marijuana users can't afford or don't want to do. It just doesn't work like that. I have plenty of pot. I don't ever have to buy it much at all. It's basically free. I really don't want to smoke it now, though. Probably not even later. I'll most likely drink beer, though, which I probably shouldn't.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

No I don't...because I can't find a supply source!!!


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

No thanks, I don't mess with that stuff.


----------



## RobAlister (Apr 4, 2010)

rickey said:


> i have no desire to smoke anything


Agreed.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

counterfeit self said:


> No I don't...because I can't find a supply source!!!


:dittoOr someone to do it with to show me the ropes


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

No. I tried it once and it was a bad experience. However, the more people talk about it on here the more tempting it is to try it again. I'm pretty sure I don't really want it though. The smell is nauseating too (either like skunk or burnt green chillies). uke


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i agree, the smell is pretty unappealing. i feel like it's something i want to experience at least once, though, and at the moment i have connections, including someone who is willing to take care of me and ensure that "nothing bad happens," to quote him... so i think this is something i'll be experimenting with in the near future.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yeah, well I'm under the impression that the effects are different for each person. It just isn't for me. What I remember is enhanced paranoia, sudden panic, and cotton mouth. Luckily, I was around nice people who were comforting and walked me through the process and explained that the feelings of coming down were normal and all that. Having your boyfriend there would be a big plus.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> No. I tried it once and it was a bad experience. However, the more people talk about it on here the more tempting it is to try it again. I'm pretty sure I don't really want it though. The smell is nauseating too (either like skunk or burnt green chillies). uke


lol usually the first time smoking is lame because most people don't get high until the 2nd or 3rd time.

they have better smelling weed out there too.. grandaddy purp smells like a super strong sent of grape candy and taste kind of like a mix of sour fruity candy lol, but that usually the ridiculously high priced stuff that cost $400 oz


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

successful said:


> lol usually the first time smoking is lame because most people don't get high until the 2nd or 3rd time.
> 
> they have better smelling weed out there too.. grandaddy purp smells like a super strong sent of grape candy and taste kind of like a mix of sour fruity candy lol, but that usually the ridiculously high priced stuff that cost $400 oz


$400 per oz? Yikes!


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

price depends on your location .... but down here for top notch cali grade **** yes 20-25 a gram, 110 a quarter, 200 a half, 350-400 a oz
i feel so ripped off living in louisiana sometimes :cry


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

the cheat said:


> Okay, sorry. :b You just complained about not wanting to smoke anything so I thought I'd suggest something. I wish I never tried it, I think it was the first time I had a panic attack, the first time I got really high.


When I was like 12 my mom told me I should never get high because I was naturally high enough, haha. I'm much more interested in wine...which makes me sound like a drunkard but that's not how I mean it!


----------



## Fitzer (Feb 13, 2010)

Yes I am a bit of a heavy marijuana smoker. I smoke weed everyday, usually about twice a day on average. Been doing that for a while now. Hasn't had any negative consequences for me yet and I don't plan on stopping until it does. Legalize it!


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> No. I tried it once and it was a bad experience. However, the more people talk about it on here the more tempting it is to try it again. I'm pretty sure I don't really want it though. The smell is nauseating too (either like skunk or burnt green chillies). uke


i love the smell, of the buds at least. it's so complex and can range from piney to skunky. when i walk outside and a skunk has sprayed, i think of marijuana.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yeah, sometimes wet pine trees smell like weed to me. 

I think part of the reason the smell nauseates me so much is that I once was really REALLY hung over after a dangerous night of drinking hard liquor(It was really bad and learned my lesson) and the people I was with shared a joint the next morning. Funny, they didn't seem hung over. Anyway, I walked just a few feet away from them and puked.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

I used to think it was the best thing ever when I first started and smoked it all the time, but eventually it started getting to me and making me really anxious and paranoid, now I just associate weed with anxiety and cant even smoke it at all anymore


----------



## iwishiwasaway (Dec 7, 2006)

I smoke it once in awhile. But not really in social situations, In fact most people dont even know I do.

I do it to relax. some of you are so anti-pot. its rather ridiculous. Some of these meds here can be much more damage then this herb. I think a lot of that mentality comes from the BS war on drugs.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Not anymore at all. Havn't for prob 2 years now. Use to every weekend with my ex and friends. He was/still is a total pothead. I sure knew how to pick them back then..... hahaha.. oh my.. =|.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

I have before, but I think I only felt good from it once, and otherwise felt incapacitated, and had bad reactions twice. Though, I think the enhanced sensitivity to music helped me "get" jazz for the first time, which has been a lasting positive effect, whereas the horrible memories I thought would scar me for life are just faint and vaguely humorous memories.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I was told by a counselor of mine that it'd be ok if I started smoking pot, she thought it'd help my anxiety and she knew I was opposed to taking meds. I didn't do it though due to my addictive nature and the fact that I have asthma.


----------



## Anxiety123 (Jul 20, 2010)

i've never smoked pot, but I've been around people who have. I have nothing against it.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

Toad Licker said:


> I was told by a counselor of mine that it'd be ok if I started smoking pot, she thought it'd help my anxiety and she knew I was opposed to taking meds. I didn't do it though due to my addictive nature and the fact that I have asthma.


that's kind of funny. my aunt told me the same thing. i don't think she realized how insanely addicted to it i would become. of course i don't blame her at all for my addiction, i was going to smoke it anyway.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I smoke pot, but it honestly can make me more anxious, and I don't like it that much, but if it works for you and you invest in a vaporizer the risks are minimal.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Any dealers in the Toronto area want to start selling me pot on a regular basis? 

Can I get arrested for this?


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

^ You'd probs end up smoking it daily..if you start clocking up the years on it..that's when it starts to damage you. Nobody needs hash to enjoy life.

I smoked it for 12yrs solid. I cant even remember missing one day..and that is the truth. It has definitely damaged parts of my brain...learning and concentration being two of them. I put about 60-70% blame on it for all of my problems. You dont realise how much damage it can cause..as it creeps up on you slowly.

Saying that I do miss it a little..but i'll never ever use it again.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

it damaged parts of my brain also, although nowhere near as bad as benzos. but a lot of people seem to underestimate how harmful and addictive it can be over the long term. i still crave it frequently, if not daily but when i remind myself of all the damage it did, i can abstain.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

I tend to think that it stripped me of all talent and personality aswell...and it's gona take years to build myself back up.

See..from the age of 13 up until 26..then a 3year break..then back on it for 1 year..that's all i've ever known..Cannabis. Your whole life starts to revolve around it. If you are stoned..you then dont really find things as boring as you would normally. So you tend to just laze about enjoying simple and pointless things in life..because being stoned in itself is good enough.

Then, the days just end up flying by, weeks, months, years..wasting away...and nothing productive or creative is being done..nothing to add to your character or personality. Im not saying this is the case for everybody..but it has ruined me in this sense.

When i quit..i packed it in over night..no cutting down..nothing. Both hash and cigs were stopped in an instant. It was tough..but i do give myself massive credit for doing it..as so many people wordwide fail time after time just trying to quit cigs themselves.


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

Contrary to what some people might believe, this plant actually helps with asthma...
http://www.mapinc.org/drugnews/v00/n1746/a04.html


----------



## Tarkus2112 (Jul 17, 2010)

Yes, I smoke weed. More than any human being should. Lol


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I haven't done for a while now, I sometimes get anxiety approaching dealers.

I think I probably did more damage to myself and others when I was drinking alot rather than smoking though. smoking does relax me but only when i'm on my own.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My bro is currently getting medical marijuana right now so he brought me a cookie during his visit & plans to send me a few more. It was nice to enjoy a high after not indulging in a couple years. I think it's best to here & there as opposed to all the time


----------



## Chairman Dan (Jul 20, 2010)

I quit cold turkey 6 years ago and haven't touched it since as it played a huge role in the development of my social anxiety. I miss it sometimes, like today for example when i went out on my balcony and almost caught a contact high from my middle-aged neighbour below me. lol. However i love the feeling of being able to enjoy things without pot. I always thought that would be impossible. I also enjoy being able to remember things and formulate coherent sentences most of the time.


----------



## jonnyk (Jul 22, 2010)

*Smoking the weed*

Hi Tiger I`m Jon 41 and over the pond in England my experience with hash is that it makes me extremely paranoid. I used to eat it and smoke it when I was in my early 20`s a lot of it was purely escaping reality for me. The real plus, because I love listening to music, was that it really made me feel music from a completely other dimension i.e. be ultra connected with it, however in relation to people and myself it just didn`t agree with me as it made all my anxieties much more heightened which was strange because I carried on doing it mainly at weekends for about 2 years. I don`t really touch it nowadays and I don`t condone its use, as got friends who smoke it around the clock but just not for me personally. Have also found that there has been a lot of evidence linking hash with paranoia but it does affect people in different ways. I have no problems with people trying stuff at the end of the day it`s what works for an individual and the reason for doing things in life.


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

I dont smoke weed but it effects different people in different ways sure it may even help some people i dont think its any worse than cigars or alcahol but there are negative effects for some thats why its illegal.


----------



## jlotz123 (Dec 11, 2009)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> *it damaged parts of my brain also*, although nowhere near as bad as benzos. but a lot of people seem to underestimate how harmful and addictive it can be over the long term. i still crave it frequently, if not daily but when i remind myself of all the damage it did, i can abstain.


*faceplam*

This is what happens when the government and media brainwash the people into thinking it's a gateway, brain cell killing, lazy low life looser if you smoke pot.

http://www.webmd.com/mental-health/news/20030701/heavy-marijuana-use-doesnt-damage-brain

Cannabis doesn't damage the brain, who would of figured? After all those years of propaganda they've been feeding you since a child. Did you know back in the late 30's the government released a movie called "REEFER MADNESS" just to scare the sh*t out of people into thinking it's bad? It's true, people literally thought it would make you go insane, run people over without any emotions but laughter.

They had no supporting evidence, nothing at all. They put out claims saying it was a cause of an axe murdering who killed his family and such.

And after all this spewing of talk, I didn't even mention the REAL reason why it's legal. I could, but I don't think anyone wants to hear it.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

sadfox said:


> I dont smoke weed but it effects different people in different ways sure it may even help some people i dont think its any worse than cigars or alcahol but there are negative effects for some *thats why its illegal.*


i disagree here. marijuana is illegal because the alcohol and tobacco industries want it to be, not because there's a good reason regarding public safety. alcohol has way more negative effects than marijuana, and way WORSE, in general, but it's still legal. and you know why? because the alcohol industry has a huge interest in keeping it that way and they do their best to influence legislation in their favor.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Plus there would be riots if alcohol was made illegal, it's past hte point of every being possible. I too would riot .


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Plus there would be riots if alcohol was made illegal, it's past hte point of every being possible. I too would riot .


If alcohol were made illegal, you wouldn't need to riot, you'd just need to find someone to sell it to you, and believe me, someone would.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

the cheat said:


> If alcohol were made illegal, you wouldn't need to riot, you'd just need to find someone to sell it to you, and believe me, someone would.


There would still be major, MAJOR uproar. Though brewing your own alcohol is bloody easy anyway.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That fruit juice that has been left out for so long.......:lol

NO - I do not smoke pot (that rhymes :lol).


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

jlotz123 said:


> *faceplam*
> 
> This is what happens when the government and media brainwash the people into thinking it's a gateway, brain cell killing, lazy low life looser if you smoke pot.
> 
> ...


that study doesn't prove that it doesn't damage the brain, only that it doesn't affect intellectual capacity all that much. i would agree. however, it does exert some harmful affects on the hippocampus and amygdala. the changes are largely reversible with abstinence, so i understand the argument that it does no damage. however, they can take years to fully reverse after long term daily heavy usage. that's what i meant by damage.



> After all those years of propaganda they've been feeding you since a child. Did you know back in the late 30's the government released a movie called "REEFER MADNESS" just to scare the sh*t out of people into thinking it's bad? It's true, people literally thought it would make you go insane, run people over without any emotions but laughter.


 i used to be the biggest pothead. you think i've never heard of reefer madness?


----------



## Chairman Dan (Jul 20, 2010)

I would argue that the issue is not all black and white. Although pot isn't nearly as harmful as tobacco and alcohol, it's important to remember that THC levels in cannabis aren't what they used to be in the 1960s. Pot is much stronger these days. Recent studies have show that there is a correlation between long-term cannabis use and psychosis among some teenagers.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Anybody can post all the links they want in this thread..i havent even read them, nor am I interested.

I dont need nobody to tell me whether or not it has damaged my brain. I *know *it's damaged my brain. As a former 12year everyday user of cannabis and just as much skunk..it has seriously damged my concentration and learning capabilities. It also makes you paranoid and causes personality issues. You have to smoke it consitently over many many years to realise the damage it can cause. I would agree that not everybody will suffer as much if any damage to compared to the next person...but it absolutely causes damage.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

actionman said:


> Anybody can post all the links they want in this thread..i havent even read them, nor am I interested.
> 
> I dont need nobody to tell me whether or not it has damaged my brain. I *know *it's damaged my brain. As a former 12year everyday user of cannabis and just as much skunk..it has seriously damged my concentration and learning capabilities. It also makes you paranoid and causes personality issues. You have to smoke it consitently over many many years to realise the damage it can cause. I would agree that not everybody will suffer as much if any damage to compared to the next person...but it absolutely causes damage.


how long have you been off of it? i also felt like it damaged my learning abilities, as i was decent at math before cannabis and then on cannabis i would get confused doing simple algebra and even after i stopped, i did not feel like my ability to do math ever returned to pre-cannabis levels. this was a fairly subtle affect though, compared to the anxiety and paranoia issues it gave me. while it could argued that some of that was psychological, much of it wasn't. there was a discernable and persisting alteration in my consciousness that caused me to have a predisposition toward anxiety and panic. it took me about 4 years to really get over it. i also had other persisting effects for a long while after i stopped, like fuzzy stoned feelings in my head.


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

actionman said:


> Anybody can post all the links they want in this thread..i havent even read them, nor am I interested.
> 
> I dont need nobody to tell me whether or not it has damaged my brain. I *know *it's damaged my brain. As a former 12year everyday user of cannabis and just as much skunk..it has seriously damged my concentration and learning capabilities. It also makes you paranoid and causes personality issues. You have to smoke it consitently over many many years to realise the damage it can cause. I would agree that not everybody will suffer as much if any damage to compared to the next person...but it absolutely causes damage.


Sorry to hear your story and the damage it has done. But, 12 yrs everyday is not the way to use cannabis. 12 yrs everyday of anything could be damaging.


----------



## Dulcinera (Jul 23, 2010)

I've just kicked weed outta my life, maybe 2 months now and i have a question.

Has anyone else noticed when you quit smoking pot you have crazy, sometimes scary vivid dreams the first few days,maybe even weeks after? some are cool, some are strange and some are really scary.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

yeah, that along with reduced appetite are among the most common withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Same here, always happens. Though to be honest I've always had disturbing violent dreams, smoking ganja merely suppressed them. Probably allowed me to not remember, the stuff does disrupt REM sleep somewhat.


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

I have several times but most of the time I would get paranoid and then feel really depressed the next day, so I never pursued making it a habit. I'm pretty sure if I got a good high from it then I would end up being as addicted to it as I was to cigarettes until recently.


----------



## jlotz123 (Dec 11, 2009)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> that study doesn't prove that it doesn't damage the brain,


It doesn't really matter what link I post up to prove something, because there's 500,000 other links out there that will disprove everything in that article. There's two sides of the debate, one says it's not bad, other says it's bad.

One study will show it can lead to cancer, another will show it can't cause cancer. One says it sped up the brain cell growth, another says it destroys.

Which makes me think it may never be legalized since the government is totally against pot, along with the pharmaceutical companies. The alcohol companies are spending money to make sure it's not legalized this coming November.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Chairman Dan said:


> ...blah blah blah propaganda... it's important to remember that THC levels in cannabis aren't what they used to be in the 1960s. Pot is much stronger these days ... blah blah blah propaganda blah...


Then just smoke less of it maybe?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Studies have shown that you can pay a scientist to make a study that proves whatever you are trying to say. :yes


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Especially when you are the government. You can also fire those scientists when they tell the truth and you don't like it (*cough* David Nutt *cough*).


----------



## Chairman Dan (Jul 20, 2010)

Duke of Prunes said:


> Then just smoke less of it maybe?


Dude, i fully appreciate the misinformation surrounding marijuana and personally think it should be decriminalized, but the most recent research i'm talking about is based on empirical evidence. Look it up. Perhaps if YOU smoked a bit less pot, you wouldn't think everything was a government conspiracy.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

There's no conspiracy at all, the evidence is clear cut. David Nutt was fired because the government, specifically Jacqui Smith and Alan Johnson, didn't like what he had to say. The government asked him and his colleagues to _advise_ them on drugs, so he did a study and a lecture on the harmfulness of several drugs and put them into categories which essentially indicated class A, B and C though that wasn't specifically mentioned. The government didn't like how the legal drugs (namely tobacco and alcohol) ranked higher than several illegal drugs and so they fired him, using the excuse that he was trying to change their policies. If they didn't want his opinion, why did they hire him to _advise_ them on drugs? Several important figures, including the Minister of Science and Chief Scientific Advisor at the time, were against the firing of David Nutt.

It's all about politics, not science.


----------



## findinglife (Jul 24, 2010)

I used to smoke pot everyday but it made my SA maybe twice as bad, it also made me depressed, and paranoid. While I was high it made all of that go away, it took rehab to end the cycle. It's proven that it increases anxiety... i don't think anyone on this sight should smoke. That's my experience anyway.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

The experience varies from person to person. It doesn't make me anxious unless I smoke TOO MUCH.


----------



## AkwardNisa (Feb 7, 2010)

once...it was great. i actually became more outgoing according to my friends with me, who said they couldn't get me to shutup...lol but i got really depressed and irritable the next day, threw stuff around. not sure if it was linked with. that


----------



## shaqman (Jul 21, 2010)

I rarely smoke, and when I do, I smoke with a friend(I bum off their stash). Weed does help me with my anxiety, but I rarely smoke because I don't like getting high or drunk too much. For me, once in a while is good enough.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

pita said:


> I enjoy it, but I don't smoke it for therapeutic reasons or anything; it's just recreational for me. I sometimes freak out when I smoke, but lately I've been okay.


same


----------



## FlyEaglesFly (Jun 12, 2008)

Despite going to a school that has one of the biggest stoner reputations in the country (University of Colorado - GO BUFFS!), and having been to Amsterdam twice, I've never touched the stuff - can't stand the smell of it mainly, and Im just not all that curious to experience it...I must admit though, that I did love going as a spectator to the well-known annual "4/20" celebration in Boulder while I was there and I found that watching thousands of people generally go berserk over the stuff was quite entertaining...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I've been having bad experiences lately, if I smoke. Mini identity crisis, kinda. I don't even know why I do it anymore. I think because it makes music even more amazing. But I don't really wanna do this anymore.


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

That's how I was after smoking on/off (mostly on) for 6 years. One day I just started freaking out when I would smoke. Inner monologue of just panic and worries and selfloathing and all that.

I quit and eventually got back into it a few months later (when I was in a better place in my life) and didn't have the same problems. Cycle repeated itself twice more though, and now I don't smoke except for the rare occasion where I'll hit it one time (live with 4 stoners).


----------



## SilentOrchestra (Jul 26, 2010)

Never, and it's doubtful I ever will. I have no desire to experience it; I hate the thought of being 'out of it' and not having total control over myself. 
Same reason I'll never drink. Plus, I can find better time-wasting habits; like video games, lol. :b


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

^ I also have a fear of the idea of being out of control, which prevents me from trying drugs or alcohol. I feel like my mind is a carefully controlled balance I don't want to upset (perhaps due to spending my time fighting off feelings of anxiety in it), even alone but certainly not with people watching. Plus, even if it weren't for that I've got a general fear of trying anything new and no social contacts to sell me illegal stuff.

I'll be voting for legalization of pot in November though, and don't object to people using it except insofar as it's not beneficial to fund violent drug gangs. I do find it irritating to talk to people who are high because they tend to imagine they're being deep and philosophical when they're just being stupid.

I believe it's a drug that can addle the minds of those who use it excessively long-term, but responsible users don't appear impaired once the immediate effect wears off. It's also a drug that can cause bad reactions in some people though not others, apparently, like those who report it increases their anxiety or paranoia or so forth.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

From me smoking it ever sense I was 16, I would strongly recomend taking whatever show you watched with a HUGE grain of salt.

Something I found contradictory about your first initial post is that marijuana is a pharmasutical drug, only not in every state.

I'll let a little out.. At one point in time I became very dependent upon it, they call it chemicle dependence. To smoke it recreational to some may be considered selfish, because there are certain people with mental illnesses and disorders who may actually need the drug.

But from suffering from an anxiety stand point. It more than likely will not help your situation if you become a daily smoker, if you become the type of smoker who wakes up in the morning and _feels_ like you _have_ to smoke within an hour, or right once you wake up.

If you plan on experimenting with marijuana, I would try to do it in a nuetral zone. Because you obviously have anxiety issues like mostly all of us here, and your body may not have the reaction you want if you were to go out and be around poeple.

Good luck though, I hope you don't let yourself get sucked into the whole drug scene, because it really isn't that fun. This is only me talking from my experience of marijuana, and from my experience of social anxiety and panic disorder.

For me though...

I still do smoke occasionally, which I shouldn't, but I really don't care. Because it can work as a decent anti-depressent, for me atleast.

On the real though, I wish I would have never touched it.

But again, good luck with whatever decision you make.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

shaqman said:


> I rarely smoke, and when I do, I smoke with a friend(I bum off their stash). Weed does help me with my anxiety, but I rarely smoke because I don't like getting high or drunk too much. For me, once in a while is good enough.


i know sounds a bit weird and im just 17 but i've been terribly addicted to alcohol for few last years and honestly smoking pot has helped me get rid off alcohol. i'm planning get rid off smoking too but oh well i don't know..


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Hoth said:


> It's also a drug that can cause bad reactions in some people though not others, apparently, like those who report it increases their anxiety or paranoia or so forth.


yea I think it reacts differently to different people, some peoples minds are probably too sensitive and reactive for the drug so its not a good idea for them to go along with it especially with these days high potency strains. its just putting too much strain on that part of the body.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I decided to try it before knocking it. Haven't done it since. Maybe if it were legal I would do it occasionally.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

lazy calm said:


> i know sounds a bit weird and im just 17 but i've been terribly addicted to alcohol for few last years and honestly smoking pot has helped me get rid off alcohol. i'm planning get rid off smoking too but oh well i don't know..


Well, at least cannabis is way healthier than alcohol....


----------



## SomeRandomGuy (Aug 3, 2010)

I tend to smoke maybe once a week or so when I have the cash to buy good stuff. I can't imagine doing it much more often. Getting high / being high / coming down from being high takes out a pretty good portion of ones' day.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm not interested in it but I'd like to see it decriminalised.


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

I live in British Columbia and half the people here are always high but I never smoke pot. I did it once and I absolutely hated the feeling.


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

I have not smoked in years. I can't say I really miss it.


----------



## losttheforce (Aug 3, 2010)

I have not smoked any for a few months. 

After uni semester I will smoke it again everyday. 

I smoke alone or with people I know really well. I can't smoke with strangers as it makes me paranoid and uncomfortable.

When I stop I become very angry for 2 days then all withdrawal symptoms cease.

It is definately not a solution to anything, I just use to take the edge off. Or maybe that is an excuse. Either way it definately is not an answer to depression.


----------



## ScorpioGirl (Jul 17, 2010)

No I don't.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm beginning to consider it, but my mind will probably change


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

No, and I don't want to. My uncle and my parents have done it when I've seen them and it certainly doesn't look like something that would appeal to me at all. Plus the smell is terrible and there's better things to blow money on IMO.


----------



## boosh (Sep 4, 2009)

i have done a couple of times. it just leaves me feeling extremely tired and lazy. it makes food taste amazing though. not that pleasurable really


----------



## sociallyretarded (Aug 3, 2010)

I've never smoked pot, but I would be open to the possibility.


----------



## naataliee (Apr 2, 2010)

I've never smoked pot and I don't plan on it.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

If you've never done it, don't start.
If you have done it, don't stop.


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

I probably would if I could.


----------



## disk (Aug 25, 2010)

I've been smoking for the past 2 years and just recently quit. I got too much into it and started messing up my life by getting into legal trouble.I did notice a decrease in my anxiety.

I dont plan on smoking again, but if i do then i do. I did enjoy my time of smoking though.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

yeah I used to do it weekly but the laughing fits were eventually replaced with a fair amount of paranoia :afr


----------



## disk (Aug 25, 2010)

Doc Rice said:


> The Union was a great documentary. I thought there'd be a bunch of stoners in it, but it was littered with doctors and government officials.
> 
> I smoked weed 3 times in my life. I want to experiment more with it, but I can't find a dealer. If I did find a dealer, I'd be too afraid to buy some.


I loved that documentary, the music in it alone got to me.


----------



## kid a (Aug 26, 2010)

Occasionally now. it worsened my anxiety after excessive use and made me the scatterbrain i am but nooo it did not kill my brain cells and i am not sitting on my couch 24/7 slumped and oblivious to everything around me and all the other bull**** propaganda they tell you. it just made me a raging hippie for a year or so and made me an my mom go thru alot to the point where she lets me now if i reallly want to but only at home.. and sometimes with my boyfriend but he has to be at my house . before you do it youd want to look at your familys mental history an see if anyone had any type of paranoid schizophrenia down the line because weeds not for everyone it could easily turn you into that if you have it down the family tree. my anxiety really worsened but if you use it for recreational uses and dont put yourself around to many people when you do it so your not open for a panic attack, then yeah try it but i had one whichand it Turned my life upside DOWNNNN. panic attacks are h o r r i b l e.


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

Never have, never will.
It's readily available to me, but I just do not care for it at all.


----------



## Kwinnky (Oct 23, 2009)

Nope. I don't have any friends that smoke pot... or do anything else, so I never got into it. I wouldn't be able to go up to someone and buy it, and if I did I'd be too afraid that they put something in it that would make me sick or something.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I've enjoyed quite a few reefer with some good friends. But I haven't made a habit out of it and I certainly don't intend to either.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Doc Rice said:


> I smoked weed 3 times in my life. I want to experiment more with it, but I can't find a dealer. If I did find a dealer, I'd be too afraid to buy some.


This made me laugh. Don't get me wrong, I'm in the same boat, I only found some through sheer luck and now grow my own. I live in an utter crap neighborhood and *still* don't know any dealers.

Crippling Social Anxiety: My Anti-Drug


----------



## crunchysoups (Aug 27, 2010)

I live in California where it is medically legal, and could become 100% (eh... maybe more like 98%) legal come November. 

I have a medical marijuana recommendation and medical marijuana ID card that I recieved when I went to clinic and described my history of anxiety and insomnia, and I also talked to my psychiatrist about it first. My psychiatrist was, for the most part, against me using marijuana (because of a bad drug history), but she gave me a doctor's note describing my symptoms to hand to the MMJ doctor, and so far nothing has worked as well as Indica for my marijuana (and I have been on anxiety meds for YEARS).

I tend not to smoke too many Sativas, because those can sometimes make me feel more awake or paranoid, while Indicas put my head and body to rest. I smoke everyday after work, otherwise I don't have the energy to clean, exercise, or take care of myself! I really think that marijuana is a great tool that helps me calm down when my body and mind are overly stressed.

I think that when it comes to anxiety, finding the perfect strain is really important if you are going to smoke marijuana: every strain is different, and there are literally hundreds of them! I'm so happy that the medical use of marijuana is starting to be looked into... 

When you have a medical card, it also really lowers the anxiety of smoking in the first place. I don't have to worry about cops, and I can smoke in my own apartment without the fear of neighbors. It's legal, and if people have a problem with it, its more about compromise than them calling the cops.


----------



## timetopretend (Aug 6, 2010)

I started this summer, my first time was terrible and embarassing. But I've gotten better and actually have been able to enjoy it. I don't think I'll get many opportunities to do it again in the near future because I have no desire to spend my own money on it and the group that I smoke with have all moved for college.


----------



## crunchysoups (Aug 27, 2010)

disk said:


> I've been smoking for the past 2 years and just recently quit. I got too much into it and started messing up my life by getting into legal trouble.I did notice a decrease in my anxiety.
> 
> I dont plan on smoking again, but if i do then i do. I did enjoy my time of smoking though.


Move to California!


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

I do occasionally. Both recreational, and for benefits. I admit, at times it makes me paranoid but it depends on the mood I am in, and the kind. Honestly, if it wasn't so illegal and if people wouldn't look down upon me I wouldn't feel paranoid or bad. If only the stuff was as socially acceptable as alcohol. I just get bored, and it helps me to feel motivated. It helps me sleep too, when I rarely need help sleeping from my racing thoughts.

I quite smoking it because I'm a health freak. The 3 years I totally stopped, was because I thought it was causing my SA. I still had SA during those clean years. I vaporize it instead now, to spare my lungs. It only takes a tiny pinch, that would probably fit on your thumb nail, instead of like an entire joint like for most people. I'm really sensitive to things including marijuana, and this has never seemed to change even though I'm aware that the more you use, generally the more you need to use to get the same affect. It also has the opposite affect on my appetite - It can make me feel full, instead of hungry.

The reason that it is illegal is stupid. I did a little reasearch, and the main reason is because the lumber companies decided to slander marijuana because they did not want hemp to replace their products like paper. Marijuana is basically in jail for murder, and it is yet to get any type of trial. We could have saved a ton of trees (which is an understatement). Kind of funny how if Marijuana was legal, our air could have been much cleaner over the years. (A lot less trees being cut down.) You have to get permission, which isn't likely, to even grow hemp itself.
*(you could be jailed for not growing hemp during times of shortage in Virginia between 1763 and 1767), and during most of that time, hemp was legal tender (you could even pay your taxes with hemp - try that today!)*
Today, people are even afraid of hemp as if just touching it will make them high. People really need to be educated, and I hope come November it is legal, at least for the sake of education. Maybe people will realize how we can be easily brainwashed to believe anything we hear.

As for medicinal purposes, I don't feel like we need to use that as an excuse to change peoples minds to legalize it, but I'm glad that it helps people out. Marijuana for the most part is not dangerous. The addictiveness is what harms you, just like too much caffeine or drinking alcohol too much. I've quit for as long as 3 years, and I have no problems with being attached. I'd rather trust in something that comes from the ground in pure plant form, than say Nyquil that was made in a lab somewhere. If it's not for you, I can totally understand that too. I think I'm proof that it affects everyone differently.

I'm usually afraid to admit this, because I don't want people thinking I'm a "crazy pot head". :blank Oh well, I guess honesty is more important than what people think. Also, people here seem a thousand times more open minded so I'm not as afraid to admit it here.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Robot the Human said:


> I did a little reasearch, and the main reason is because the lumber companies decided to slander marijuana


Hearst, right? You might also look into Henry J. Anslinger. 
Here are two of my favorite quotes -

"There are 100,000 total marijuana smokers in the US, and most are *******, Hispanics, Filipinos and entertainers. Their Satanic music, jazz and swing, result from marijuana usage. This marijuana causes white women to seek sexual relations with *******, entertainers and any others."
"Reefer makes ******* think they're as good as white men."

This man built his career spewing garbage like that. This **** is what our drug laws are founded upon. He became head of the Federal Bureau of Narcotics in 1930. FBN later became the Bureau of Narcotics and Dangerous Drugs which later became the Drug Enforcement Administration.



> I'm usually afraid to admit this, because I don't want people thinking I'm a crazy pot head. Oh well, I guess honesty is more important than what people think. Also, people here seem a thousand times more open minded so I'm not as afraid to admit it here.


Personally I hold you in higher regard for having done your research, formed an educated opinion, and having this willingness to admit to it. Then again, I am by most standards a pothead, so.....!


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

^Yep I recall reading all of that. That's the day my jaw dropped, right through the floor.

My bad. I didn't put quotes on the "crazy pot head". I don't want to potentially offend anyone, or myself. :b


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

> "Reefer makes ******* think they're as good as white men."


*******? Haha, I've never heard that.

It just sounds like a stupid insult- like something a child would make up. It just shows how childish and stupid racism is. It's like the same idea behind cooties.

Anyway, yea, I smoke on occasion. I've found I prefer to smoke alone because it makes me more self-conscious and paranoid about my SA when I'm around other people, which is quite the antithesis of fun.


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

I don't think it should be illegal but I don't think the health concerns regarding marijuana are exaggerated either. It's not as bad as alcohol but it is harmful. From what I've read, it can actually increase anxiety.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Weed is perfectly harmless unless you overdo it, you're stupid or lazy in the first place (it doesn't actually make people stupid or lazy, but it exaggerates those qualities in people who already possess them) it or you're in that small percentage of the population that has a latent psychotic illness that requires a trigger like weed to set it off.

Of course, it all depends on what you're smoking as well. Sativa-dominant strains are more likely to cause psychotic behaviour or anxiety in people prone to those things, while Indica-dominant strains are going to exaggerate stupidity and laziness as the relaxing, couch-locking effect makes physical activity require more perceived effort.

Personally I'm not prone to laziness, stupidity or psychotic behaviour and I only get anxious when I smoke too much, but until a certain point, smoking either tends to have no effect on anxiety at all or acts as _anxiolytic_. Very occasionally it makes me slightly on edge even in normal quantities, but it depends on what exactly I'm smoking.

I personally favour Sativa-dominant crosses for any occasion except as a sleeping aid, but my sleep is pretty good these days anyway so I don't really need one.


----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

LaRibbon said:


> No. I grew up around a bunch of stoners with blood shot eyes and it put me off trying it so far.


Same here, don`t want to come close to anything realted to drugs. I grew up with alcoholism in my family and one friend died OD' d on heroin.


----------



## kindasorta (Apr 20, 2009)

I did for a couple of years. I also tried most other drugs. Quit pot a couple of years ago because it really didn't do much for me. About a year ago I also quit all other drugs to be able to move on with my life.

Pot is pretty much harmless to most people. Some branch out into other drugs and some turn into pot heads but most people don't.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

not any more, weed just makes me feel stupid, paranoid and anxious now. I occasionally use other psychadelics though and prefer them by miles because they feel like they stimulate my brain rather than numb it


----------



## kid a (Aug 26, 2010)

weed use to make me feel great, such good times then. now it makes me feel paranoid, anxious as hell, i can barely communicate when im to stoned...it makes me lazy even thoguh there are all these things i want to do when im high i dont... because im lazy an depressed lol. ive only tryed one other thing called a eraserhead an it was a bennie it made me feel retarded an was a waste of time.. i do want to try x though an spend alot of time researching diff. drugs on erowid.org


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

kid a said:


> weed use to make me feel great, such good times then. now it makes me feel paranoid, anxious as hell, i can barely communicate when im to stoned...it makes me lazy even thoguh there are all these things i want to do when im high i dont... because im lazy an depressed lol. ive only tryed one other thing called a eraserhead an it was a Bennie it made me feel retarded an was a waste of time.. i do want to try x though an spend alot of time researching diff. drugs on erowid.org


what a eraserhead/bennie? never heard of that

x does seem fun but now they have too many x pills mixed with other drugs.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

my favorite drug is mescaline cactus, it has the euphoria of x with gentle lsd-ish visuals and has a more natural feel to it. The only thing is you have to eat a lot of it and its the most bitter thing in the world, the easiest way is to grind it up and put it in capsules but its a lot of effort


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

successful said:


> x does seem fun but now they have too many x pills mixed with other drugs.


Never take a pill unless it's confirmed to be clean by reagent tests, or even better, GC/MS. Pills are overpriced anyway, though. Molly is much better value for money (but that should always be tested too).


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i tried smoking, and it was actually painful. the smoke burned my throat. made me really not want to try it again.


----------



## honeybear1990 (Sep 15, 2010)

I tried it a few times, wasn't really my thing. The third time I smoked pot I had some really freaky hallucinations going on, that was it for me :no


----------



## Theblob (Sep 16, 2010)

I do smoke pot. I've been for the last 15 years, with a 6 months break because i lived abroad during that time. 

Sometimes i smoke too much, i know it. You know....feeling tired (and looking tired) after 8 hours of sleep, huge demotivation, general lazyness. Cannabis sleep feels deeper, but it isn't. You're not dreaming if you smoke, and there's a reason for that. I do smoke a lot these days, and i'm feeling on the edge mentally and physically. 

Sometimes i take short breaks, when i visit my parents for a few days for exemple, and it really helps my mind and body. After being a complete vegetable, i feel like a human again after 1 or 2 nights without smoking. My face doesn't look tired, my mind is all there, and i talk A LOT more, because my brain is processing at normal speed and is way more reactive when i pause weed for a few days. 

I don't want to stop it because i like it, but i need those breaks once in a while. And now is a good time.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

successful said:


> what a eraserhead/bennie? never heard of that
> 
> x does seem fun but now they have too many x pills mixed with other drugs.


A bennie is a pressed form of meth.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'd try it, but I can't find a store that sells marijuana cigarettes. Seems the DEA says no to this as they own my body.

I'll have to get a tattoo on my *** that says "Property of the US government."


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

No.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Well I started smoking pot again now being free to do so. It isn't the same like it was before. Maybe I wasn't realizing it before, but this **** can make you incredibly depressed. I was happy, perhaps manically for a period of a month, but as soon as I smoked it, I got even happier, man the highs are great right now, it felt like I was having one big continuous orgasm and then once you stop feeling burnt out the next day, sadness kicked right in for no reason. I can see the range of the high and low increase if you smoke all the time or a lot of it, but if you keep it a minimum, it increases its effective.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

I've yet to ever even try it. Although I know for a fact that I'm basically the only person in my family who hasn't.


----------



## kazzy (Sep 25, 2010)

I smoke weed, have done for years. but im taking a beta blocker at the moment so i have kinda cut it down majorally! only having about 6 puffs a day on my mans spliff. reason i stopped was because i started getting heart palpatations and heart flutterings and everytime i was stoned it was freaking me out more about it. does anyone know if u can smoke weed and take beta blockers too? i know weed makes your heart pump faster and the beta blocker that i am on slows my heart beat down. so wud there be some sort of side effect if i blazed too much weed??
but i think weed helps with anxiety xx


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Not often. I have done it to give it a try but I could probably count the times with the fingers of my both hands. I honestly don't enjoy it that much. At best it made me feel really good and giggly, at worst it just made my whole body feel weird and uncomfortable. The first couple of times I tried it, I didn't feel anything. Apparently that happens for some people. I have come to the conclusion that most substances don't affect me as easily/strongly as they do other people. For example caffeine doesn't really do anything for me, nothing that I could tell anyway. I don't drink coffee puke) but sometimes I drink a lot of diet coke though.

Anyway, back to pot. Sometimes it would make me cough a lot for a while because the smoke/heat would be too much for my lungs. I also never got any great revelations or "new understandings" on things or feelings that "things suddenly make perfect sense" that some people apparently get while high/stoned.

I guess it just isn't for everyone. I have never been someone who needs substances really. I do enjoy alcohol from time to time.

(Btw I never get much of a hangover either)


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

The last time I've smoked weed had to be at least 6 months ago. It's not something I think about buying, but if someone has some and offers, I won't turn it down.


----------



## Wrangler (Oct 3, 2010)

I used to. A lot. It made me think to much though. My problems didn't disappear. I guess it affects everyone differently.


----------



## Clint Westwood (Sep 23, 2010)

I wish I could, but I'm on probation till next June.


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

No. I'm not morally opposed or anything (I've also had a couple of opportunities to score some free weed), but the smoking part of it is a huge turn off for me. Also I'm scared it might have _too_ positive of an effect on my SA, thus eventually becoming a major money drain. And finally, using chemical substances (like THC, alcohol, etc.) to temporarily relieve the symptoms feels like cheating and elicits feelings of guilt within me. I'm already feeling guilty enough for using escitalopram.


----------



## LessThanThree (Oct 5, 2010)

I smoked pot before. However, I haven't for almost two years now. My boyfriend doesn't like marijuana or alcohol, and he means more to me than those two.  I actually think a lot more critically and whatnot when I'm sober.

The only reason I really smoked was to try to impress the people I was trying to be around. Even the only reason I'd smoke alone would be so if they texted or called, I could say I was getting stoned. That is probably the lamest, worst reason to smoke, too. At least I admit it...  I was a pothead poser. It didn't make me a lot of friends at all, though, and now I've drifted from those people.


----------



## DyingInTheOutside (Sep 26, 2010)

I do/have, not in about a month. It's just enjoyable when I have nothing to do for a couple hours and I feel like changing it up.


----------



## LeDiskoLove99 (Jun 7, 2010)

I've only smoked it a couple of times and it wasn't bad. It kept me amused for a while and relaxed. I wouldn't buy it for myself but if a friend or someone occasionally asks me to join them I will.


----------



## 4realguy (Mar 11, 2010)

i used to smoke all the time in high school, now its just once in a while.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No, I DON'T smoke POT.

I do LCD and MATH - EVERY DAY!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

If I had some near me, I certainly would.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> No, I DON'T smoke POT.
> 
> I do LCD and MATH - EVERY DAY!


rofl


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I like to smoke it when I'm chilling with my friends or with my brother. Then we sing Lesbian Seagull and pass out.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I've probably spent around £1500 on it in the last few years. I keep telling myself it has nothing to do with the depression, but I reckon it's a pretty big factor.


----------



## cellophanegirl (Sep 21, 2009)

i have, like maybe 5 times in my life. Only once did i really feel high. I'm not a big fan of pot. I already have the personality of a dead-beat stoner, and I don't need to make it worse by actually smoking.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I used to be a bit of a scavenger pothead. My best buddy used to have pot available all the time. I guess working for your mom it's easy to spend money on drugs. Also tried some harder drugs with him a couple of times, good thing we didn't like it.


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

Whenever i can, really helps depression and bordem. Plus it makes all the stupid shows on tv actually funny, pretty sure alot of them are made for a stoner audience.


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

Like 3 times a year..about the same as ciggerettes. I don't get addicted to anything. Same with drinking..very very rare.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> No, I DON'T smoke POT.
> 
> I do LCD and *MATH* - EVERY DAY!


Do I detect sarcasm with a typo or do you get high off calculus while hallucinating?:lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You tell me :wink :wink.
It's all legal. :lol


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I had a brief re-acquaintance with it last year, but I think that I'm better off with a clear head right now.


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

No, never. Though a few of my friends do it on a regular basis, always when I'm not around. People have tried to sell it to me twice, first time I declined - I was only about 15 back then and didn't care for it. Second time, I accepted but the guy never followed through.

I'd like to try and I definitely would've by now had it been more readily available, like if I knew a dealer or something. But as it stands I'm not going to go begging to my friends. Plus, I don't have a job atm and there's better things to spend my money on (like CoD:Black Ops :yes)


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Hardly at all these days but I smoked a _lot_ when I was younger. Since stopping everything has become a lot more structured, and anxiety and depression wise I'm an altogether different being.

I could never really get the whole "moderation" thing though :stu


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

I smoke a lot. It really does help me with my depression. I can also deal with social situations easier. I know for some people, it makes them anxious, but it rarely has that effect on me. Only with certain kinds. I mean, yeah, pot has it's downsides, like everything else, but I find there to be more upsides.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've recently acquired a small stash for an indulgence but I don't plan to smoke to often anymore, just little spells like this every few months


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Not since 1987.


----------



## CMGC (Nov 8, 2010)

Rarely. Every few months-or-so.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I am against smoking. I don't mind...ok I do mind but you know what I mean, if the person I am with likes it, then I suppose i'll accept it but as long as they don't smoke it around me or make me do it.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Yes, especially over the summer. After the summer I stopped completely... meh.

I kind of miss it to be honest, helped with my depression too.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Tried it a few times when I went to school, mainly due to peer pressure. 

I would strongly oppose the idea of smoking pot cause the health issues, on top of that it's illegal. 

The question then is, if you smoke pot are you more likely to try other stronger drugs??


----------



## Emmz92 (Sep 11, 2010)

Pot can be a good thing, and can also be a very bad thing... okay so its reliefs stress, takes things of your mind etc.. but when you get addicted to it and your life depends on it, you start getting different types of weed from different people, different effects.. . before you know it within less than 12 months people notice significant changes to their lifestyle for example.. cant wake up for college.. forgetting where they've put stuff.. becoming very worried about their looks, always looking over their shoulder... it gets worse... paranoia thinking people are talking about you constantly.. you start going a bit skitz.. you cant hold a conversation that actually makes sense.. alot of bad **** can happen that can give you anxiety and all sorts of disorders. However some people are absolutely fine and can tolerate the drug.. this is all from experience of people and friends that i know have smoked weed, i used to smoke it till i realised i was getting para, than i stopped instantly or you just go deeper and deeper down the wrong road.. i hope people are reading this and realising that its not a good drug, because it starts leading to stronger things when you dont get the "buzz" as in fits of laughter, talking complete crap and cracking up about it, laughing at funny **** on tv, random objects. So jsut be careful of what your taking and how much you take...  :yes
All the best to you all Emma xx


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

Colhad75 said:


> Tried it a few times when I went to school, mainly due to peer pressure.
> 
> I would strongly oppose the idea of smoking pot cause the health issues, on top of that it's illegal.
> 
> The question then is, if you smoke pot are you more likely to try other stronger drugs??


 Yes weed is a gateway drug.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Weed isn't a "gateway drug". That's a stupid myth perpetuated by stupids who want all drugs apart from alcohol to be eradicated.


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

Duke of Prunes said:


> Weed isn't a "gateway drug". That's a stupid myth perpetuated by stupids who want all drugs apart from alcohol to be eradicated.


 Well i smoked weed for a very long time and eventually it wasnt strong enough of a rush. So i started staying up all night binging on coke to get a stronger high, i would snort a line every 2 mins for hours, blood vessles in my eyes would pop from my heart rate being so high. Just chasing the dragon as far as i could go without overdosing, weed just got boring it seemed like a waste of money that could be spent on better drugs. So yeah people say that because its true, not because anyones trying to take away your alcohol.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Correlation != causation. Just because _you_ wanted to get higher than weed would let you go, doesn't mean weed is inherently a gateway drug.


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

Duke of Prunes said:


> Correlation != causation. Just because _you_ wanted to get higher than weed would let you go, doesn't mean weed is inherently a gateway drug.


 Many many people would disagree, but all im saying is it can happen so be careful.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

"gateway" drug is sort of a position that can be held by more than one drug. for instance, let's say you had started using cocaine before weed. you snorted lots and lots of cocaine and eventually built up a huge tolerance/addiction to it. maybe then if someone had offered you weed, you would have found it a better alternative and so in that scenario, cocaine would have been the gateway drug. 

the point is, whatever drug you start using first is often a gateway to other drugs once you get tired of the first drug. marjuana often fills this position, because it;s the most common illegal drug. so in that sense, it is a gateway drug and i don't disagree with people who call it that. 

however, the point that the people who say it's not a gateway drug want to make is that there is nothing inherent about weed that makes it a gateway drug.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

yes, i do. **** the haters.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

No apparently my mother had robbed my pot for herself.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Emptyheart said:


> If I had some near me, I certainly would.


This.

Also, I've seen The Union.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

I vaguely remember drinking milk when I was a child. Now I smoke marijuana. Oh, if only my mother hadn't shoved a nipple at me! I couldn't resist the pressure of that insidious gateway drug at my young and impressionable age


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Yeah I want to one of these days, never had before.


----------



## JunkBondTrader (Nov 22, 2010)

I started smoking because I thought it would help my anxiety. I used to smoke quite a lot but I haven't had the desire to lately. I've found it hard to enjoy things I used to enjoy while high. Like watching movies for example. I can't do that without thinking nonstop about how weird it is that the people in the movie are acting lol.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I hate weed, it makes me feel far worse and has a high even worse then alcohol, not my sort of thing.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

tigerlilly said:


> i used to be vaguely opposed to marijuana, mainly because i figured there must be something bad about it if it's illegal. you know all the rumors, that marijuana causes memory loss and paranoia and lung cancer and so on.
> 
> so what i'm wondering is, what do you guys think of pot? do you smoke? if you do, does it help with your anxiety?


 I don't know that there aren't adverse health effects. I just don't think that's good enough of a reason to outlaw it. I smoked 3 packs of cigarettes a day for 20 years. I quit but it was all my choice.

Pot? I smoked it for a while about 5 years ago. It's not the monster it's made out to be but whatever. They're not going to legalize.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Nope. I'm not morally opposed to it, just doesn't hold any appeal for me. Plus I fear that chronic use could make my dp worse. If they want to legalize it though, go right ahead, it would probably alleviate a lot of suffering.


----------



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

I do now and then I dont consider it a drug


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

PickleNose said:


> I don't know that there aren't adverse health effects. I just don't think that's good enough of a reason to outlaw it. I smoked 3 packs of cigarettes a day for 20 years. I quit but it was all my choice.
> 
> Pot? I smoked it for a while about 5 years ago. It's not the monster it's made out to be but whatever. They're not going to legalize.


Well, I hate to sound arrogant, but im 99.99% sure that some states will have full blown legalization by 2020.

Support for legalization has SKYROCKETED in the past decade, people are finally realizing that its ethically wrong to ruin peoples lives for doing something that doesn't harm anyone else in any way, and that millions of people are going to do legal or not.

Not only the ethical reason, but because people are realizing that a cannabis user is arrested every 35 seconds or so, and most of them go through the judicial system, a court case has to be set up, law enforcement costs, and sometimes the person is forced into a "rehab", or a prison.

This adds up to about 40 billion dollars a year in tax money, and its not doing a damn thing to stop people from using cannabis, one more thing, if cannabis was legally regulated and controlled, the tax revenue it would give use would be in the multi billions every single year.

Also people are starting to realize just how harmless cannabis is, they're realizing they've been lied to about it there entire life, and just how much harm prohibition does to the entire nation as a whole.


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

Smarties said:


> Yes weed is a gateway drug.


The gateway theory has been scientifically debunked, and its just retarded logic.

There nothing in cannabis that makes you want to try another drug, only YOU and YOUR PEERS can influence you to try another drug.

Theres multi millions of people that use cannabis, and not a single other illicit drug.

Besides if you actually believe in the stupid idea of a "gateway drug", then you would HAVE to realize that it would be alcohol.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Nope. I have tried it a few times - last time was a month ago on my graduation night. Never really got the hype about it. I got a little high, and then paranoid. My only vices are cigarettes and alcohol (i'm keeping it legal, booya!) :yes


----------



## kid a (Aug 26, 2010)

JunkBondTrader said:


> I started smoking because I thought it would help my anxiety. I used to smoke quite a lot but I haven't had the desire to lately. I've found it hard to enjoy things I used to enjoy while high. Like watching movies for example. I can't do that without thinking nonstop about how weird it is that the people in the movie are acting lol.


llol i do the same thing!! when high an watching movies
its like a constant thought of this is so fake, am i suppose to be relating and enjoying the characters?
idk its just to dramatized. Weed use to paralyze me into a happy state where i didnt have to think about it i just WAS.well now the whole time i keep thinking, "ok im happy right? thats funny right? this is how im suppose to feel right?" i dont know its just a weird feeling and to much thinking. people should stop smoking weed when they start overthinking, overanalyzing,and just feeling to spaced out.I have bad paranoia , anxiety and i usually look spaced out all the time like this :um


----------



## Xin (Dec 2, 2010)

I smoke every day, it has positives and negatives, negative being it shouldn't cost so much


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

I wish...


----------



## jimbo00 (Nov 28, 2010)

I smoked everyday constantly (well before & after work) for 8 years. The last year or 2 I was going through an ounce a week. 
Started off helping with anxiety for a few years, I think at the 3-4 year mark I relised everything was reversed and I had to smoke to feel 'normal'.
Tried to quit a couple times but after a month I would get depressed and start smoking again.

Have finally quit for good now though  Last time was in July. 
Feeling much better and waaaaaaay less anxious. I can actualy have conversations with people (and strangers) now.

My advice to anyone smoking to 'help' with anxiety.. give it up now and start exercising or something. 
Its very addictive and rather hard to stop the longer you smoke.


*edit* ^^^ plus as you guys said, its very expensive... espeacily in vic/Aus.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Yes I do. You know that. It helps with the depression and self loathing. But then what the hell do I know, right? Also, synthetic cannabinoids ftw, still legal, at least for another few weeks. Even though it doesn't last as long, it hits you like a truck.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

I did in the past but now I don't. My doctor (one who I like and generally trust) told me it was bad for anxiety and that the newer strands of pot that are around these days have been shown to increase psychosis. 

I have serious doubts about the truth behind that "science" but I want to be treated and do better so I just said ok and stopped. I don't really miss it but if it turns out that these new studies about becoming psychotic because of weed are questionable I'll probably be open to smoking again should it turn up in my life.

Whatever...it's a small sacrifice to make in order to err on the side of caution I guess.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Only people who are predisposed to psychosis are going to become psychotic on reasonable amounts of weed, and only people with serious underlying psychotic illnesses are going to develop schizophrenia from it. All of the government-sponsored "studies" (lol) about this ignore the fact that some mental illnesses can remain dormant for years before stress/substances trigger them.

The whole reefer madness rubbish has been thoroughly debunked multiple times, but governments ignore 99% of independent (as in, not directly sponsored or operated by governments) studies on illegal drugs unless the outcome paints a negative picture of the drug which is why the propaganda lives on.


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

yes, I smoke pot. Its better then getting drunk. I also do lsd, mushrooms, and dmt. going on trips showed my alot about life, ive seen magic. I only go on trips a few times a year though, lsd is just really powerful and it takes me a good week to fully recover if i take alot of it. Marijuana is just such a good thing. I cant imagine why its illegal. The time im most at peace is when im driving around backroads with my friends, smoking huge blunts, and listening to soft peaceful music.


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

For those who havnt used it, Marijuana dosnt physically intoxicate you like alcohol. So driving and acting normal is easy. You just feel this huge buzz in your body, or head, depending on the striain, and there is thousands of strains, each with a different medical effect. Anyway, It feels like your body is just vibrating, your mind is a peace, you dont worry about things, and you feel like everything will be ok. Laughter is certain to follow, you are able to understand music more, and you appreciate it more, the same goes for movies and such. Sex is fantastic. Food is fantastic. Being around large groups of people dosnt bother you, and you just fit into the crowd. But, you cant always be stoned, you need to face some things sober of course. But social gatherings are alot easier to deal with, you can acually get to be yourself, and laugh, and talk.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

bent said:


> I did in the past but now I don't. My doctor (one who I like and generally trust) told me it was bad for anxiety and that the newer strands of pot that are around these days have been shown to increase psychosis.


There is actually a grain of truth to this. Designer strains nowadays are bred to maximize THC potency without any thought for CBD and other cannabinoids' content, and some of those actually inhibit THC action. Result is going to be a stronger and more psychoactive high, greater likelihood of falling into anxiety or paranoia. Repeat this several hundred times and someone's thinking could be permanently altered.

However the difference is relatively small, a person is always free to switch to a different strain or smoke less if too much gets them too uncomfortably baked. Wrapped around that grain of truth are ten tons of standard anti-drug bull****. 'Weed is stronger nowadays' is a standard DEA talking point.
There's also the difference to individuals. Someone I know gets very paranoid if smoking anything besides a pure indica. Me, I managed somehow to endure smoking one of those NEW IMPROVED OMG SCARY SUPERPOT strains and it made me less anxious and less crazy overall.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Pot ... What is pot ?????? lol idk wat your talking about  

Weed is not that bad of a drug ...hehehehe


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

My favorite bits:

1. The look on the guys face @ 1:12.
2. When Danny stands on the kneeler. In particular the look he gives the dude that puts his hand on his shoulder.
3. The sound effect the yad makes at 1:41 :haha
4. The background sound effect of the guy coughing from 1:50 to 2:02.
5. The scratching sound the yad makes as it's being pushed to the bottom of the page.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

^ OMG, I saw this movie recently and I had like a mild sympathy panic attack watching this scene. The thought of being stoned, in front of a room full of family and peers staring at me, having to pull it together and perform...that is like the very definition of terror. lol.

But yes, I smoke pot. It's the best thing ever. Pot and meditation have greatly reduced my anxiety.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

I smoked bud for 4-5 years but quit once I realized it was intensifying my anxiety.


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

"Im not chicken, your a turkey!"

Whether you think cannabis is "bad" or "good", I hope we can all agree that the anti-drug propaganda is ridiculous.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

No, but not opposed to it.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

No of course not. im already in bad shape as it is.


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

Well I don't care if you dont agree, the anti-cannabis propaganda is ridicolous.

I was told that it could kill you. Which is a blatant lie, its impossible to die from it.

I was told that it can cause cancer. Which is a lie, it actually prevents cancer. http://cannazine.co.uk/cannabis-news/united-states/marijuana-can-prevent-cancer-not-cause-it.html

I was told that it can cause brain damage. Which was a blatant lie. http://www.jci.org/articles/view/25509/version/1

I was told that it made people violent, which was a lie.

And at one point, people believed it made black men rape white women, it supported communism, and that after people smoked it they went insane and murdered people.

I shouldn't have said "anti-drug propaganda" because trying to inform people on the TRUE dangers of drugs like cocaine, alcohol, prescription amphetamines/opiates, heroin and other drugs that are harmful is a good thing. But lying to people and making them believe crazy doctrines about these drugs especially cannabis is ridiculous.


----------



## MrNiceGuy (Sep 24, 2010)

i do but sadly im becomming a cop so i quit


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

Never have, and I live in BC, haha.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Ego Dead said:


> Well I don't care if you dont agree, the anti-cannabis propaganda is ridicolous.
> 
> I was told that it could kill you. Which is a blatant lie, its impossible to die from it.
> 
> ...


:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Darkness (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm only 17 but I would love to smoke pot or actually drink to get rid of a lot of BS stress I have on me. I never smoked or drank because I have no idea where to get the stuff

I also just came out of trouble with the law and I was released from House Arrest after 5 months so I'm not even sure I want to take the chance. I want to smoke pot but if my friend gives it to me and I'm like "okay how do I smoke this?" I don't want to embarrass myself because I told people I used to be a real pot head (apparently this is the only way you can get friends now a days...)


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm really getting an urge to do that these days, but I'd rather wait to spend it on medication anyway.


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't. Wouldn't mind but just can't get hold of the stuff.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Darkness said:


> I'm only 17 but I would love to smoke pot or actually drink to get rid of a lot of BS stress I have on me. I never smoked or drank because I have no idea where to get the stuff
> 
> I also just came out of trouble with the law and I was released from House Arrest after 5 months so I'm not even sure I want to take the chance. I want to smoke pot but if my friend gives it to me and I'm like "okay how do I smoke this?" I don't want to embarrass myself because I told people I used to be a real pot head (apparently this is the only way you can get friends now a days...)


It doesn't matter what you say, potheads can automatically tell. They already know you are inexperienced because if you were a pothead, you would've already smoked with them. If you say something along the lines of, hey I smoked a few times but I never got high, they'll be willing to show you. In fact, they'll be very excited to.

Personally I would wait until you are done with probation. I'm assuming they put you back on probation once they released from house arrest, right?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Used to. After a while it started making my anxiety worse.


----------



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

Occassionally but i never abused it. I actually havent smoked any in months but was thinking it may help


----------



## FateFilter (Nov 12, 2010)

Some types (strains) of marijuana can cause a lot of anxiety, but other types take it away. It's difficult to know what type you are using unless it's from a legal dispensary. So I'd say there are some dangers to using it illegally, especially when you consider the possibility of getting caught. I think it's sad though that all of the dangers come from it's illegal status and not the other way around.


----------



## Rizo (Dec 12, 2010)

Every day ...:/ anyone else out there? I know pot effects people differently, in fact it is the one drug that has an insanely wide range of effects b\c it is based on synaptic activity when consumed (IE environment, state of mind, personality, attitude) I guess most people here don't smoke it too much here because our states of mind are in "SA mode" and pot just compounds the issue.

Well, I've tried everything but the needle but that was a few years ago. Now just pot.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

What do you guys think, do I?


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

No, you just have a job taking pips out of fruit and throwing stones at people


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

When I used to smoke weed, it gave me a short bliss of happiness and helped relieve a lot of stress. But it makes me lazy too though.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

A fair amount lol


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

yea i do! my excuse is that it helps me escape from life, from all the bad experiences and who i am as a person, i can just get stoned, sit in my room, and forget that anything bad ever happened, dosent exactly help matters though.


----------



## Jenchu (Dec 12, 2010)

Nope. Never have. Probably never will.


----------



## Popularity (Dec 13, 2010)

Hell yeah. I am the lonely stoner.

I like smoking by myself more than smoking with people. If you're trying to get out of your shell and be social I do not recommend it. Makes me go into isolation mode even around some close friends sometimes.

I usually smoke 2-4 times a day. It really helps pass the time. I ran out a few days ago so I'm stopping for a month or so. I also haven't had a cigarette in over two weeks so that's good.

I always loved getting stoned before school or at lunch time. You feel so much closer to yourself, wrapped up in a warm blanket of all your thoughts. You don't have to worry about the other kids. You're having plenty of fun with yourself. God I love posting here. Makes me so nostalgic.


----------



## RaleighTheodoreSakers (Dec 13, 2010)

When I smoke it I gotta go home to enjoy, when I stay outside it turns to a bigger paranoia


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

I used to, but I haven't in a long time.


----------



## Bosonfield (Nov 29, 2010)

Of course not. Why would I ever do that.. >.>


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

See, I would...but several years of daily smokin' made me paranoid that my work might someday drug test me  ...So I don't. People can always tell I used to though. "Stoner laugh" seems to be a permanent condition.


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

I have not smoked in four years.


----------



## Brianiscool (Dec 13, 2010)

Wanna smoke it, don't know where to get it.


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeah, I'm the dealer in town...


Sike. I don't do that stuff.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

Everyday. If I had more days somehow, I'd do it on them too!


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

yeah sometimes.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

Am I the only one surprised that so many people here have connections to buy pot?


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

amoeba said:


> Am I the only one surprised that so many people here have connections to buy pot?


In BC/Alberta it's practically legal, it's about as frowned upon as j-walking or copying music.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Tried it on a few odd occasions back around 2004 time. I remember I liked the taste much better than a normal cigarette. But beyond that, didn't get much - if anything - out of it.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Not recently but I did smoke a bunch of cigarettes in the car on the way home.

I don't smoke regularly at all but I just felt a hankering!

Weed, rarely.


----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

I smoke most everyday.


----------



## milkteef (Dec 26, 2010)

No connections, otherwise I would.

Done it once at 13 and it made me reeeeal chill, loved it.


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

i use to everyday, but for the past 5 months i cant find it anywhere, my friends stoped selling it, im dying to get some man i really want some. i jsut miss how much better it made me feel man, it made life easier for me, it sucks not having it


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Ego Dead said:


> "Im not chicken, your a turkey!"
> 
> Whether you think cannabis is "bad" or "good", I hope we can all agree that the anti-drug propaganda is ridiculous.


Holy crap. I forgot all about that. I remember actually liking that commercial, mainly because the Ninja Turtles were in it. I think I realized how stupid it was back then, though. The whole DARE propaganda was fully ingrained in my head until I was about 18, too. I actually thought that smoking weed was for dopes and losers.

I am not a big pothead. I can't get into it like I used to. I also don't want to smoke it. If I get my hands on a vaporizer then I'd be more willing to use it.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I used to smoke it everyday. That + drinking + SA = bad combination. Totally messed up my grades at school. Haven't smoked it in a year, and I have no interest in doing so.


----------



## Tonykickass (Dec 29, 2010)

*don't do it*

I began smoking pot when my nephew used to come down with a spliff and we'd share it...it was skunk "ak47"...i loved it so much, it calmed me down and had me on the ceiling basically...but then he brought down another type of pot and it totally messed with my head i.e. paranoia, extreme fear of being killed in my bed and i even threw a ******....after that he brought down another type called "blue cheese" and yet again it screwed with my head...it got so bad that i had to stop smoking it and can see why itz illegal...i'll never touch pot ever again in my life, itz scares me!!!


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm jealous of people who get the chance... my parents watch me 24/7 and none of my friends have any.


----------



## OtherGlove (Dec 28, 2010)

Have to. You do have to be careful about the strains, for me indicas help me better than any medication I've ever tried. The sativas skyrocket my anxiety. That surprises some people. Most people are just surprised it has any positive effect at all.



amoeba said:


> Am I the only one surprised that so many people here have connections to buy pot?


Yes, probably. It's everywhere. Id bet its in at least 1/3 of the houses on your street. I sold it through all four years of high school. It's true. You'd be surprised at some of the people that buy it. Id sell it to a friend and then go downstairs and sell it to their parents. I even sold it to a few of my bosses. Even were I grew up, the police just didn't care either. Frankly they could be doing much more worthwhile things with their time, and they know it.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

I used to smoke a lot during high school but I last smoked weed exactly 3 years ago and I ain't ever smoking that stuff again. 

I don't know what the heck it was I smoked that day but it was strong as hell and stank to high heavens. Anyway after I smoked this joint I made my way back home and a cop car slowed down as it passed me. I was so paranoid. Then I saw a police helicopter in the sky, by this time I was convinced I was under surveillance. So I finally get home and as soon as I shut the door behind me the doorbell rang. I almost had a heart attack. But of course it wasn't the police at the door, it was 2 Jehovah's Witnesses. I never smoked again after that.:haha


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

There seems to be tons of people in this thread who would like to try some weed but cant find it.

For anybody that owns there own house, buy this book. http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_qJAdtkGGd...k_gc/s400/Jorge+Cervantes.Ultimate+Grow01.jpg

And get some seeds shipped in from attitude seedbank which is very reputable and does ship to the US. http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/

If you can grow tomatoes, then you can grow cannabis. And growing indoors is not nearly as complicated as it may seem. You don't have to have top of line equipment, just a ventilated room, a HPS light, nutrients, and soil.

Keep in mind in some areas for growing plants your a dangerous criminal that needs to be put in prison, so if you do plan on growing, don't tell ANYONE.

.


----------



## Byron (Jan 2, 2011)

I smoked alot in high school and college - it was a great way to relax and meet new people. Nowadays I very rarely smoke, because I find that it makes me too anxious. I tend to enjoy things much more when I'm drinking instead of smoking.

If you're looking to find some weed, check your city's craigslist. In more liberal cities there are always posts talking selling "420" in the personals sections. You can also post an ad saying you're "looking for 420". I've done that a few times without problems. It's taking a risk, but in many liberal cities, pot law enforcement is a non-priority.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

It really amazes me that with all the negative stuff going on in the world that some places still find the time and resources to harass pot smokers.


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

OtherGlove said:


> Yes, probably. It's everywhere. Id bet its in at least 1/3 of the houses on your street. I sold it through all four years of high school. It's true. You'd be surprised at some of the people that buy it. Id sell it to a friend and then go downstairs and sell it to their parents. I even sold it to a few of my bosses. Even were I grew up, the police just didn't care either. Frankly they could be doing much more worthwhile things with their time, and they know it.


Not the case round here, you lucky Americans. I live in a middle class country town, aka. the most dull place on earth. I'd bet my left testicle it ain't in 1/5 of the houses in my street.

The few stoners I know of are chavs who left school at 16 to do plastering or whatever. There's only one guy in my year (about 200 people) who smokes but he doesn't deal. He's an assh*le though, so I wouldn't buy off him even if he did.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

Kakaka said:


> Not the case round here, you lucky Americans. I live in a middle class country town, aka. the most dull place on earth. I'd bet my left testicle it ain't in 1/5 of the houses in my street.
> 
> The few stoners I know of are chavs who left school at 16 to do plastering or whatever. There's only one guy in my year (about 200 people) who smokes but he doesn't deal. He's an assh*le though, so I wouldn't buy off him even if he did.


I feel for you man, it practically legal here where I am (as in most of western Canada) and you can pretty much just walk up to a stoner on the street and be like "dude you know where to get herbs?" and score.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Kakaka said:


> Not the case round here, you lucky Americans. I live in a middle class country town, aka. the most dull place on earth. I'd bet my left testicle it ain't in 1/5 of the houses in my street.


I thought there was more weed going round in the country than the city. None of my city school friends smoke it but I know two people who live a bit further out into the country and they both do. Generally there are less cops out in the country so people get away with more.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Never. Pot seems so... weak. No danger associated with it. It wouldn't sate my self-destructive tendencies.

I drink. I love how it makes my brain numb.

I don't need no ****ing stimulants or hallucinatory stuff. Just give me a depressant so I can retreat to my happy place.


----------



## OtherGlove (Dec 28, 2010)

^^^

"Nothin' like a depressant to cure the blues"


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

OtherGlove said:


> ^^^
> 
> "Nothin' like a depressant to cure the blues"


Well it works with alcohol.


----------



## OtherGlove (Dec 28, 2010)

^
Yeah, it does. But it's just a band-aid. Not to say my weed smoking is anything more than that. It helps me but it isn't fixing anything. Weed just works better for my set of issues. I get bad headaches too, and alcohol triggers them pretty quickly.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

OtherGlove said:


> ^
> Yeah, it does. But it's just a band-aid. Not to say my weed smoking is anything more than that. It helps me but it isn't fixing anything. Weed just works better for my set of issues. I get bad headaches too, and alcohol triggers them pretty quickly.


I'd agree and disagree (about weed, not alcohol). No, it doesn't magically solve your problems, but it's not a bandaid either. I find that it helps me keep up when times are tough. I take a little break and smoke out and then I feel better and can get back to what I'm doing. It doesn't make me noticably dull. I might get a little forgetful at times, but I'm a music major, not in med school, so who cares? It's like my version of an antidepressant or something of the like. It works for me with minimal side effects and the side effect I do get are enjoyable, so it works.

But yeah, like any tool, it won't solve all your problems. You solve all your problems, but it can help along the way.

As for alcohol, it's OK in moderation.

If you get headaches, though, it's probably the wrong strain or just not for you.


----------



## TheNobleSugarCube (Jan 3, 2011)

I smoke occasionally. It gets rid of the migraines I get, so it's useful there. What's weird is that I'm the only person I know out of my friends that doesn't feel the need to smoke it, though ironically, I would use it to help with my migraines, as most painkillers are things I try to avoid.


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

i just bought a bag tonight, it will be my first time smoking in months


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

Once in a while with a friend, and ciggerettes once in awhile as well as drinking.


----------



## OtherGlove (Dec 28, 2010)

fissionesque said:


> I'd agree and disagree (about weed, not alcohol). No, it doesn't magically solve your problems, but it's not a bandaid either.


Yeah, band-aid was probably the wrong word. I meant just that, a tool not a solution. Whatever it is, I don't know if I could have made it through certain times without it.

No, I meant I get headaches, alcohol triggers them, which is one reason I prefer weed. The indicas, actually take the headaches away completely.

Two weed smokers communicating like this may not help this cause, lol.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

OtherGlove said:


> Yeah, band-aid was probably the wrong word. I meant just that, a tool not a solution. Whatever it is, I don't know if I could have made it through certain times without it.
> 
> No, I meant I get headaches, alcohol triggers them, which is one reason I prefer weed. The indicas, actually take the headaches away completely.
> 
> Two weed smokers communicating like this may not help this cause, lol.


Hahahaha, definitely not. But then again, we do live in America...


----------



## farq (Jan 7, 2011)

i have never and never will.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes, on very occasional basis with friends. Nothing really special happened, i feel the buzz, it's a good feeling, but i would not want to smoke more however.


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Haha, well I sure would if I could! Having next to no friends means not knowing anyone who "supplies", and even then if that were to happen, I'd not want to ask. It'll probably never happen but on the upside I am saving a lot of money. :teeth


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I used to once in awhile.


----------



## MaxSchreck (Nov 1, 2010)

I used to be a major pothead all throughout high school. I got my best friends introduced to it and then they all became potheads like me. (I dont feel guilty) All we did was toking, having a ball and generate new insider jokes every day. But since we were really good friends before that, i was not like the pot made us friends, but it surly reinforced it. It's not like we weren't socializing, actually we were a lot, me and one of my buds were actually dj-ing Friday and Saturday at clubs in our city for good money and free alcohol. It became like a job. At party's and clubs we were the ones to go find a secret place or room to light one up. Somebody in our group was almost always having a joint with him. Always prepared before we go out, even just to the supermarket or something. Through SA, moving to another city, depression and low confidence i've quit smoking pot since it doesn't do anything positive to me no more. Not when im alone at least, I cant do stuff, like not even sit on this board. It reinforces my depressive thoughts like x 10000. In 2 days i'll be going back to my old city. Im wondering if im going to light one up with them and if i should? I'm afraid that my SA will kick in with them. But im pretty confident that i will be completely normal with them, like i can be calm with them. What should i do?


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

MaxSchreck said:


> I used to be a major pothead all throughout high school. I got my best friends introduced to it and then they all became potheads like me. (I dont feel guilty) All we did was toking, having a ball and generate new insider jokes every day. But since we were really good friends before that, i was not like the pot made us friends, but it surly reinforced it. It's not like we weren't socializing, actually we were a lot, me and one of my buds were actually dj-ing Friday and Saturday at clubs in our city for good money and free alcohol. It became like a job. At party's and clubs we were the ones to go find a secret place or room to light one up. Somebody in our group was almost always having a joint with him. Always prepared before we go out, even just to the supermarket or something. Through SA, moving to another city, depression and low confidence i've quit smoking pot since it doesn't do anything positive to me no more. Not when im alone at least, I cant do stuff, like not even sit on this board. It reinforces my depressive thoughts like x 10000. In 2 days i'll be going back to my old city. Im wondering if im going to light one up with them and if i should? I'm afraid that my SA will kick in with them. But im pretty confident that i will be completely normal with them, like i can be calm with them. What should i do?


Let them know beforehand that you had to stop cause of anxiety. If you're feeling good then toke up, if not that's fine too.


----------



## MaxSchreck (Nov 1, 2010)

> Let them know beforehand that you had to stop cause of anxiety. If you're feeling good then toke up, if not that's fine too.


Thanks man.
yes i actually did tell them that. They were totally okey and understanding. Thing is, i wont be able to live at my parents house because they have guests from overseas. I will be staying at one of my friends house, he is maybe the biggest pot smoker of them all. I love him and we have a good time regardless of me smoking or not. but the temptation will be there all the time. Im not saying, that i will be wanting to smoke all the time. But the it's going to be avalible all the time. I guess you're right though, if it feels good yes. Maybe i ought to just try it once in the beginning if i feel good and im chilling only with him or something. if it has bad outcome i will just know right of the bat.


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

never have, never will. I think it smells like ****


----------



## theaviator (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes every once in a while but I hate how hungry I get afterwards. I feel like a pig mostly due to how much I eat when I get the munchies.

I also had "special brownies" while I was vacationing in Jamaica. WORST decision ever. Either Jamaican hash is uber potent or maybe they were laced. Either way I felt like I was going to DIE. @[email protected];


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

no. it seems like a pretty expensive habit, and i'm really frugal. plus i don't know the first thing about acquiring weed or the things stoners need. bongs, paper, etc.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Eliza said:


> no. it seems like a pretty expensive habit, and i'm really frugal. plus i don't know the first thing about acquiring weed or the things stoners need. bongs, paper, etc.


But you live in Canada! How can you not!? Travesty.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

senrab said:


> never have, never will. I think it smells like ****


Then call me King Scatology :lol


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

i just smoked some.


----------



## GooGav (Feb 7, 2010)

Not since I was a teenager. The last time I didn't laugh at all and just went straight to the paranoia. Never again since then.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I smoked pot yesterday for the 58th time in my life, then listened to Radiohead and orgasmed, it will not be forgotten!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

not lately, but I'd love to right now!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

This was me yesterday:

:cig

followed by

opcorn

and a little bit of this

:hide


----------



## rosettas stoned (Jan 16, 2011)

If it weren't for my job and the fact that I still live with my parents, I'd be getting blitzed all the time lol. I'm itchin' for a toke right now..


----------



## artsybetty (Jan 18, 2011)

before it was once in awhile and i was fine, then i did it for 6 months straight all through out the day, and all it did to me was cause paranoia to the max. maybe a few times here and there but toooo afraid too.


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

if your getting paranoid your probably smoking crappy mid grade. i like weed that locks you to your couch and your just chill, no paranoid thoughts, just relaxed


----------



## artsybetty (Jan 18, 2011)

truee that, it was more bush weed because i was living in australia. should give it one more try down here lol


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

there is two general types of weed, medical grade, and trash. medical grade is the stuff that cancer patients and sick people smoke, the clean, pure, healthy weed that makes you feel good. then there is trash, full of stems and seeds and has been handled by countless dealers till its placed in your hands months after the plant was harvested. and you will get headaches, the high will be crappy, and its just not good times. know your source, find a strain that works for you, and dont accept anything less after you find it. mine is good old cheese


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

I have to agree. Cheese is very nice.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm more interested in trying shrooms tbh :stu I read a study saying that they send you on a mystical journey~*~


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

mushrooms are simply amazing. it makes you feel so spiritual, and you cherish the people you love more then ever. You realize how amazing life is, how amazing the people that care for you are, and your 100% connected with the world itself. If everyone did mushrooms, there wouldnt be crime anymore. The trip itself is beautiful, your in a dream like state, you see interesting hallucinations, you think on a deeper level, music makes you cry, and being with people is so chill. I remember wanting to go to india and pray in one of those large groups and im not even religous, mushrooms will change your mind about alot of things, but change it for the better. If you find them i really hope you try them.


----------



## rosettas stoned (Jan 16, 2011)

ValiantThor said:


> mushrooms are simply amazing. it makes you feel so spiritual, and you cherish the people you love more then ever. You realize how amazing life is, how amazing the people that care for you are, and your 100% connected with the world itself. If everyone did mushrooms, there wouldnt be crime anymore. The trip itself is beautiful, your in a dream like state, you see interesting hallucinations, you think on a deeper level, music makes you cry, and being with people is so chill. I remember wanting to go to india and pray in one of those large groups and im not even religous, mushrooms will change your mind about alot of things, but change it for the better. If you find them i really hope you try them.


Yeah shrooms are pretty fantastic, aren't they? 

Except I've never had crazy hallucinations. I feel like I'm missing out here lol. I've seen pictures and walls get distorted, but that's about it. The coolest thing I ever saw on shrooms was a distortion of a stipple portrait of Bob Marley that one of my buddies had. The way it was rippling, it looked like a colony of ants was marching in the formation of Bob Marley's face, it was awesome.

Haven't done zoomies in a while though... now I kinda' want some lol.


----------



## greamelexon (Jan 31, 2011)

Union was a good documentary. I thought it would be a bunch of stoners in it, but it was full of doctors and government officials. I burnt the grass three times in my life. I want to try more, but I did find a reseller. If I can not find a retailer, I'd be afraid to buy.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

rosettas stoned said:


> Yeah shrooms are pretty fantastic, aren't they?
> 
> Except I've never had crazy hallucinations. I feel like I'm missing out here lol. I've seen pictures and walls get distorted, but that's about it. The coolest thing I ever saw on shrooms was a distortion of a stipple portrait of Bob Marley that one of my buddies had. The way it was rippling, it looked like a colony of ants was marching in the formation of Bob Marley's face, it was awesome.
> 
> Haven't done zoomies in a while though... now I kinda' want some lol.


The majority of people who do zoomers won't get crazy hallucinations. Zooms will take what's already there and kind of distorts it. ie: You won't see a crazy monster pop out of nowhere, but it can totally turn a doll or cat into a trippy weird looking creature. If you want to see crazy stuff that your mind makes up you wanna try acid 

But like weed the awesome thing about zoomers is that it's not toxic. So you really don't have to be worried about taking to much other than the fact it can make you bad trip. (Psilocybin mushrooms are not toxic. The National Institute For Occupational Safety And Heath (NIOSH) in the US Psilocybin (641) is rated less toxic than Aspirin (199) and Nicotine (21).)


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I have before, with one of my friends. Not sure if I will again though.


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

LSD is pretty damn cool man. Ill explain to you a very cool part of my most recent trip. So, i took 8 hits of very good lsd, and about 4 hours in, when things gout reeallllly intense, i could literally see energy flowing in and outta my body. I think that i could see my soul, dude it was awesome. Anway, the energy i saw was pink and blue, and a bit a green. The energy flow began at my heart, shooting outwards from my chest, it looked like a big solar flare that you would see on the sun, the large flow of energy shot outta my heart, went about 4 feet out in front of me,split into two streams, and then entered my body again into each hand. It was incredible, and around both of my hands i could energy flowing around both of them, and if i squeezed my hands really tight, the energy became brighter and more intense. I started the trip at like 11pm, tripped all night, all the next day, slept for 4 hours the next night, stilll was tripping when i woke up, tripped that whole day still, and then slept for like i remember it was 17 hours, and when i woke up things still changed colors. So it was a very very long trip. And it took my about a full week to totally recover from, but man, seeing the things i saw was just saw intense, it was beautiful. I can only describe what i saw as being able to see the energy that lives inside all of us, dude, i could see my life force, i could see my soul. It blows my mind


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

yeah sometimes. I enjoy getting high with my boyfriend... we have some good times...


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

> do you smoke pot?


Never have, never will. I'm straight edge. The idea of a chemical changing anything about the way I think, even temporarily, doesn't sit well with me at all. I don't look down on the people who do though, personal choice and all that.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Nope, I don't do drugs. I'm a SxE kind of person.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

You know what gets me high?
Life.​
lol. so corny.


----------



## d93 (Jan 6, 2011)

I've never done any drugs in my life. Hell I've never even had alcohol. 

But the alcohol part is mainly to do with I don't get invited to parties...


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

d93 said:


> I've never done any drugs in my life. Hell I've never even had alcohol.
> 
> But the alcohol part is mainly to do with I don't get invited to parties...


Stay true to yourself. If people at parties, Or anywhere for that matter, Can't accept you for who you are, They are the unworthy ones; Not you. Don't do something that goes against what you don't want to do just to "fit" in. It will only make things worse.

[email protected] Jamie. That's a good thing.:teeth


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm high now. I really, REALLY wasted my day off :/


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Gave it up before half of you were born.


----------



## Silkate (Feb 25, 2011)

Psychedelic phenethylamines (especially 2c-e) are great for insight into your anxiety. Just do not do it too often as it is also anxiety-inducing. LSD is IMO the easiest psychedelic to handle.

I started to smoke pot/hashish because I wanted to fill my life with SOMETHING. I tried to self-medicate my social anxiety away. It worked for a while. Two years later I finally realized that it had done nothing but worsening it. I quit it. One of the best decisions I have made in my life.

I smoke a joint occasionally. Pot is not dangerous, but it is very harmful for anxiety and if you already suffer from social anxiety, stay far away from it. It worsens it over time, considerably.

If you must toke, do little. It is very easy to smoke too much with SAD.



ValiantThor said:


> if your getting paranoid your probably smoking crappy mid grade. i like weed that locks you to your couch and your just chill, no paranoid thoughts, just relaxed


I am not sure if I agree with you there. I used to smoke some FINE sativa and that was terrible for my anxiety.
But strong indicas are pretty good, although hard to find in my area. All the bad pot is ****ty import indica and all the good pot is homegrown sativa.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

me? ...nooooo....not at all :um 

had to delete that


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

Silkate said:


> Psychedelic phenethylamines (especially 2c-e) are great for insight into your anxiety. Just do not do it too often as it is also anxiety-inducing. LSD is IMO the easiest psychedelic to handle.
> 
> I started to smoke pot/hashish because I wanted to fill my life with SOMETHING. I tried to self-medicate my social anxiety away. It worked for a while. Two years later I finally realized that it had done nothing but worsening it. I quit it. One of the best decisions I have made in my life.
> 
> ...


Please disregard most of this post as the information is generally wrong and invalid. Any mind altering drug will effect everyone differently, and for the large majority it will not give you Anxiety problems. Sure some people get paranoid or have panic attacks, but that is a minority and if it wasn't a minority marijuana wouldn't be so prevalent. Also Sativa is higher in THC which will give you "cerebral, soaring type of high, more energetic which can stimulate brain activity and may produce hallucinations." whereas Indica is higher in CBD which "equals a much heavier, sleepy type of high. Indica plants have a heavy, stony high that is relaxing and can help different medical problems."

Those are facts, and in my opinion marijuana is generally safe (moreso in a vape) for use as a substitute for nasty pills, and generally just to have a decent time.


----------



## arpeggiator (Jan 6, 2011)

No I don't like smoking. However I have tried a delicious homemade cake


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Silkate said:


> Psychedelic phenethylamines (especially 2c-e) are great for insight into your anxiety. Just do not do it too often as it is also anxiety-inducing. LSD is IMO the easiest psychedelic to handle.


That's because you had some weak *** acid. If you had any acid of consequence, you wouldn't not be saying this. 2c-e is far more mild.


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Not in over a year. Not regularly since high school. Not missed what so ever.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

I used to when I was in my 20s, but now it just makes me feel weird in an unpleasant way.


----------



## Tawnee (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't smoke pot. I never have, and I probably never will. It's just not my thing. I don't care if other people smoke it, though, as long as they don't blow their smoke in my face or something. I really don't like the smell of it, and I'd prefer not to breath it in. Personally, I think it should be legalized and subject to the same regulations and laws as alcohol. Marijuana and alcohol are on the same level to me, although really alcohol can be a lot more destructive and dangerous, I think.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Not anymore. I actually feel like sober is the best way to go. At least I won't be making an *** of myself more than usual.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Not anymore. I've had some of the best highs ever, especially while listening to music and had a lot of fun, but after a while doing it too much made me paranoid and just retarded. For some people I know, smoking weed really helps them concentrate and do well. For me, it has never really done anything.

And the moral of the story is: Weed Isn't For Everyone


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

nah, it's just not me and i also associate it with bad news.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

No, not after my first time. Just sat in the corner and freaked everyone else out with my staring.


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

Nope. Never have, never will.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

i smoked pot once but didn't felt a thing.

i'm gonna smoke a second time, how many grams should i smoke ? last time it was like half a gram.

i wanna feel something, preferably the disappearing of sa


----------



## CleverKrolik (Mar 25, 2011)

Pot Smoking = Panic Attacks! 
Like feeling paranoid? Like hearing your heart beat in your ears? 
Hellz No Thanks! 
So my answer is, yes I have more than a few times and HATE IT!


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

nopeeeeee!


----------



## NumeroUno (Oct 23, 2009)

I used to smoke a hell of a lot. Still remember having Nike shoeboxes full of it, ounces and ounces cuz my mum used to smoke and buy it, and my uncle...and my dad, pretty much a bunch of my family did. I was spending like £250-300 or $500 a month on it when I started working at 16 and thats not counting my mums, dads, friends, etc I was getting.

So from 13-18 I smoked excessively. I just needed a ''buzz'' in my head all the time. Like on my own first thing in the morning to the point I just wouldn't get no more high throughout the day. It started out as being fun but I remember pretty much everything I did I was high so I got paranoid all the time. Just going to the local store high went from a funny feeling to being down right paranoid like everyone was watching me, every car door that slammed outside was someone coming to jump me etc. It made my SA so much worse and I wouldn't be suprised if it had a effect on my SA somewhat. I think it's true if you have SA it doesn't help, least in my case I was 10 times worse. 

I quit after that though and apart from 1 or 2 times haven't smoked since. Feel better about myself but still miss it to a point, like chilled out listening to music or playing a videogame.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

This is really wierd, I feel like almost every post on here says it makes their SA worse. For me, it's the opposite, it completely goes away.

If I could smoke every day, before work even, I would. It's just sooo obvious when I'm on it, I'd never be able to hide it.


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> i smoked pot once but didn't felt a thing.
> 
> i'm gonna smoke a second time, how many grams should i smoke ? last time it was like half a gram.
> 
> i wanna feel something, preferably the disappearing of sa


You don't necessarily feel it the first time. Maybe try the same amount again and see if you feel it this time.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

Yeah, but only little pen cap hits.


----------



## Love Minus Zero (Mar 23, 2011)

No, and I don't really want to. The only time I've been around pot was at a concert. And the only thing I noticed were my allergies going insane and becoming all snot-clogged-nose-can't breath. 
That, and I enjoy being 100% sober so I can practice the concept of mindfulness.


----------



## marund (Apr 8, 2011)

before i go to bed sometimes, yes its nice with music.


----------



## Neige (Apr 12, 2011)

My anxiety and stress levels were much, MUCH larger before I started smoking.. but it could have just been the timing with everything happening at that point in my life, as well. Since I was pretty much fodder in high school for everyone who was cool or whatever (which didn't help matters, with the SA and all) coming home and smoking a couple of bowls was a blessing, unwinding after a terrible day. Fast forward a couple of years, I moved away, no more of those condescending people and I have a circle of friends that accept it/smoke with me.. and they're some of the best people I've ever known. Open mindedness to the whole issue helped me in my journey to find people I could relate to and spend time with. But I can agree with some of the other posters: There's definitely a time to be sober.


----------



## sea glass (Mar 26, 2011)

It takes away my social anxiety and I feel more normal. In moderation, of course. I think it works this way with a lot of people (at least ones that I've known). I also wonder if pharmaceutical companies are in on the conspiracy to keep it illegal so people have to keep running to them for their normalcy fix.


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

I do.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

PsyKat said:


> Haha, well I sure would if I could! Having next to no friends means not knowing anyone who "supplies", and even then if that were to happen, I'd not want to ask. It'll probably never happen but on the upside I am saving a lot of money. :teeth


Yeah, this. I've smoked pot a few times with my step-sister and I liked it, but I don't know anyone who could sell me some. How do all you socially anxious people get your weed? :lol


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes, I smoke. I can't describe how happy and excited I get when I'm rolling a joint... the smell, the anticipation. And then when I feel the high hit me, it's awesome. I turn into a better version of myself.



KumagoroBeam said:


> How do all you socially anxious people get your weed? :lol


I always asked the same thing. I lucked out and made a friend who happens to smoke almost daily, so he's my connection. I make him buy for me because I'm too afraid though, heh.


----------



## blinds8 (Feb 3, 2011)

no. waz chronic then quit then waz regular smoker then sobered up then smoked to ease social anxiety and depression then just stopped smoking and dont really have plans to take it up again, after the experiences with my ex girlfriends cocaine/crack cocaine use has turned me off drugs for the time being. I even rarely take my benzo's now....


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I stopped smoking thanks to my SA - too afraid to call my contact (it happen to be my "friend" who i havent seen in years). 

Also I used to smoke with good ole european "water bong" bottle method, which is 10x stronger than regular joint. Probably kills 10x more brain cellls at the same time though.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I tried it once... all I remember is that my nose was numb and I couldn't stop giggling like an idiot... it felt really stupid and I was embarrassed. I never smoked again. I don't like feeling out of control that way. I think not smoking has saved me a LOT of money and hassles in the last 25 years.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

leave me alone said:


> I stopped smoking thanks to my SA - too afraid to call my contact (it happen to be my "friend" who i havent seen in years).
> 
> Also I used to smoke with good ole european "water bong" bottle method, which is 10x stronger than regular joint. Probably kills 10x more brain cellls at the same time though.


You are referring to a gravity? If not, what is it?


----------



## Anemone (Apr 12, 2011)

Almost daily. I'm addicted to it. It helps me because it blocks out apprehension and worrying about my problems and makes me feel relaxed. It hinders me because it makes me withdraw socially. If I have to sit alone in my house, I'd rather be stoned so that I don't worry about things. But if I ever had the chance to go out with friends, I wouldn't smoke it before going out because of the social aspect. It also makes me kinda paranoid, but I'm paranoid even without it.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm never going to smoke any after I've been drinking again! It never ends well :blank


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I quit a long time ago. It was so hard too, because so many people in this city are using it, and you smell that a mile away. You can't walk into a subway station without people asking if you want to buy some. Well, in the more popular subway stations anyway.

I miss being stoned sometimes. Alcohol+Weed=amazing buzz.


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

I never drank in my life, or taken meds, or smoked a cig


However weed has intruged me.....


But then again i like having control of my body


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Not all the time, but it is pretty awesome if you can handle it.

But the weak willed may well be wary.

I didn't mean for it to come out like that at all, will wheaton.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> You are referring to a gravity? If not, what is it?


Never heard that "term" before, but it would appear so, yes. Preferably with bucket full of water.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

As of this moment...I quit.(For a few months, I mean)


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

Never


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

leave me alone said:


> Also I used to smoke with good ole european "water bong" bottle method, which is 10x stronger than regular joint. Probably kills 10x more brain cellls at the same time though.


 Smoking weed actually doesnt kill brain cells. See when they did the official test back in the day they pumped 63 joints through a gas mask into a monkey for 5 mins with no oxygen. In 4 mins the brain cells start dying, unfortunately thats now what everyone thinks is the truth. Studies since have proved weed doesnt kill brain cells. Also we call the bucket of water with a 2 litre bottle or whatever you decide to use, an Aqua lung.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I wouldnt be surprised if that was the case. Actually it is quite typical, the government like to scare people about light drugs with nonsense claims ("the gateway drug"). I still feels like it affects your memory to certain degree though. More specifically the short term memory.

And yeah, this method was "method of choice" by most weed users in my country in 90s and early 10s. Very cost-effective. People even used to scrap the burned leftovers of the bottle neck, which i believe containts the carcinogenes.


----------



## AliceSanKitchen (Aug 31, 2010)

No, I dont smoke it. But when i did, i felt like i had no anxiety. I felt normal and could sit in a setting of a group of people and not worry about anything.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

It's positively breathtaking.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Mar 23, 2011)

yes because it is illegal it mus be bad for you:roll Just like online poker:haha:haha:haha:haha and owning guns... no wait guns are not bad for you they are legal:boogie. It is illegal for political reasons, not for medical reasons. Stop being sheep people open your eyes.


----------



## bojadada (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't. I heard it makes introverted people more quiet, so I'd be screwed hah. I drink though, it makes me a lot more outgoing, I don't even care if it's bad for my health, it's better then always having those damn negative thoughts in the back of your head before you do something.


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

I used to, but I haven't in quite a while.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I smoked a joint for the first time in over a year today. It was weird...


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

Recently started smoking again and I have to say I missed it. 

Although I broke my bowl while cleaning all the resin off. So for now, I'm rolling until I buy a new piece.


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

I just bought a month supply of weed for myself lol. I just stocked up i dropped 410 bucks for a fat ounce of chemdog one of my favorite strains. the after taste of chemdog is so damn good. But yea this is my medicine and i will pay whatever i have to pay to have good marijuana.


----------



## TeddieAnn (May 2, 2011)

I'm afraid of it - all mind alerting drugs really (illegal or legal). I've got certain mental issues and I wouldn't want to do anything to aggravate my situation.

I think it should be legal, though. When it comes to other, more intense drugs, I'm pretty anti.


----------



## KeepinOn (May 7, 2011)

ValiantThor said:


> I just bought a month supply of weed for myself lol. I just stocked up i dropped 410 bucks for a fat ounce of chemdog one of my favorite strains. the after taste of chemdog is so damn good. But yea this is my medicine and i will pay whatever i have to pay to have good marijuana.


wow, that is incredibly expensive. I love Oregon


----------



## squishy (May 9, 2011)

i thought it was ok to smoke weed, didnt think it was that bad....during a lie detector test i had to take to get into the fire dept., i said yes i have smoked in the past but not any more.....it was a enough to disqualify me....so i say no smoking weed might be ok, but you need to get your prioritys straight before doing unnessary **** like that


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

KeepinOn said:


> wow, that is incredibly expensive. I love Oregon


 Yea its not right but like i said i need to have my medicine so i gotta deal with the price i guess


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Fresh batch of oil incoming soon. Life is good


----------



## dave twothree (Sep 26, 2010)

I used to, but I only enjoyed it when I was alone.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Duke of Prunes said:


> Fresh batch of oil incoming soon. Life is good


What like homemade butane honey oil or something?


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> What like homemade butane honey oil or something?


Isopropyl + lots of stems.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

i do and am. pot however, is a terrible idea for me. i smoke it alone because i get paranoid when i'm around others on it, but this leads me to make circular negative thoughts in my head in my solitude and that doesn't help so much either


----------



## FitchForce (Jan 3, 2011)

I have in the past, but I don't like it. If i'm going to do any brain altering, it'll be with alcohol. 100x's more fun.


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

I used to smoke pot everyday before school, skip school all day to smoke pot, afterschool, before i went to bed. I was actually really addicted to it. Cause it made me feel more confident and most of my friends did it. I decided to quit for my grade 12 year though cause i was failing alot of classes and was stealing money for my habit.

I found it helped while i was on it. But after i stopped doing it... i had low self esteem, and alot of memory loss. And then i tried it a couple years later with a friend and i had the worst panick attack i have ever had. My heart was hammering, i was hallusinating, i had a shower and ate to try and get it out of system and ended up staring at the walls for hours and just breathing. I have never smoked it again.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

You know you've got some good stuff when you're hallucinating.

Honestly I think a good proportion of the bad reactions to high-dose weed aren't weed-specific, just people who aren't comfortable being very high.


----------



## ATCQ (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Philosophical Ponderer (Apr 29, 2011)

Duke of Prunes said:


> You know you've got some good stuff when you're hallucinating.
> 
> Honestly I think a good proportion of the bad reactions to high-dose weed aren't weed-specific, just people who aren't comfortable being very high.


Keep in mind alot of people are not buying weed from "reliable" sources like a dispensary. Marijuana is susceptible to decay like any other plant, there can be mold, chemicals, pesticides, spiderwebs, ect. Any one of which can possibly cause an adverse effect.

I have never heard of hallucinating on only weed, though it does sound like a symptom of pcp laced weed, due to basically no accountability with selling an illegal product there just isnt really any way to account for all the odd stories that sprout up around people having bad reactions. If it was legalized and people had access to quality-assured buds I dont think there would be nearly as many negative cases.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

If you've never had visual effects on weed, you've never _really_ been high. Not necessarily vivid ones, but things morphing in your peripheral vision, faint fractals (like the dark spots you get from looking at lights for too long, except they don't go away and obviously they're fractals instead of blobs), fast moving bright objects on screens momentarily moving out of them when they go off the edges, surfaces looking slightly flat and cartoonish, slight pixelation, etc.

Most people hallucinate on weed though, even if they don't have open-eye visuals. Vivid closed-eye visuals (accompanied by feelings of falling head first at a million miles an hour endlessly) and auditory hallucinations are typical after smoking good weed (none of this indica-dominant couchlock rubbish that people like but proper balanced and sativa-dominant hybrids).

Doesn't necessarily have anything to do with laced weed. In fact, I don't know anybody who has ever seen laced weed let alone tried it. Weed sprayed with silica to bulk it up, yes, but that wouldn't make you trip or have an 'adverse effect', just give you silicosis if you keep smoking it. Mould, 'chemicals' (what kind of 'chemicals' are you on about?) and pesticides wouldn't make you trip, that's the weed doing that. It would be immediately obvious to anyone who knows anything about drug effects if they'd accidentally smoked some PCP.

You can definitely trip with weed alone if you have aforementioned proper weed as opposed to couchlock crap and you take enough of it, but it's not the most pleasant way to trip especially if you aren't expecting it. It's more common with edbles than smoking as well.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Duke of Prunes said:


> If you've never had visual effects on weed, you've never _really_ been high. Not necessarily vivid ones, but things morphing in your peripheral vision, faint fractals (like the dark spots you get from looking at lights for too long, except they don't go away and obviously they're fractals instead of blobs), fast moving bright objects on screens momentarily moving out of them when they go off the edges, surfaces looking slightly flat and cartoonish, slight pixelation, etc.
> 
> Most people hallucinate on weed though, even if they don't have open-eye visuals. Vivid closed-eye visuals (accompanied by feelings of falling head first at a million miles an hour endlessly) and auditory hallucinations are typical after smoking good weed (none of this indica-dominant couchlock rubbish that people like but proper balanced and sativa-dominant hybrids).
> 
> ...


It would be obvious before you even smoke it, PCP stinks like paint thinner. There's no way you wouldn't notice it beforehand.


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> It would be obvious before you even smoke it, PCP stinks like paint thinner. There's no way you wouldn't notice it beforehand.


 I agree, I have seen weed laced with pcp and it was chalky and smelled like straight chemicals. Very potent strains can cause different effects, I had a panic attack recently from some really good stuff. Its normal for your vision to blur/distort when you smoke, my vision always has distorted when I smoked, even though I know people whos vision will only distort when they smoke out.


----------



## shana (Mar 9, 2009)

I never have, but I'd like to try it.


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

nope, sorry.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

I wish I did.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Tried it.


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

no...


----------



## Philosophical Ponderer (Apr 29, 2011)

Duke of Prunes said:


> If you've never had visual effects on weed, you've never _really_ been high. Not necessarily vivid ones, but things morphing in your peripheral vision, faint fractals (like the dark spots you get from looking at lights for too long, except they don't go away and obviously they're fractals instead of blobs), fast moving bright objects on screens momentarily moving out of them when they go off the edges, surfaces looking slightly flat and cartoonish, slight pixelation, etc.
> 
> Most people hallucinate on weed though, even if they don't have open-eye visuals. Vivid closed-eye visuals (accompanied by feelings of falling head first at a million miles an hour endlessly) and auditory hallucinations are typical after smoking good weed (none of this indica-dominant couchlock rubbish that people like but proper balanced and sativa-dominant hybrids).
> 
> ...


Well I am going to have to disagree with you on this point, I have smoked a lot of herb in my day and have never hallucinated from it, and saying if people dont hallucinate they arent high is as ignorant a statement as I have heard in quite some time. Weed affects people differently, so maybe you hallucinate on it, but most people do not.

I would be curious as to what you define a hallucination as, because I have smoked with alot of people and no one has ever mentioned seeing things that arent there, hearing things that arent there, or anything of the sort.


----------



## WishIwasWell (May 24, 2011)

I used to and enjoy it. Now it just stirs up my ocd to the point where after the high wears off i am a horrible compulsive mess =(. That started not too long ago too.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Weed is awesome. <D Especially when ya get SO high ya can't even put a sentence together.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Chronic is da bomb. I smoke it daily. Is that bad? Probably.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

What was the question, bro?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Does anybody have a volcano?

Or live in a state with medicinal mj?


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Does anybody have a volcano?
> 
> Or live in a state with medicinal mj?


I have a volcano and a herbal aire I recommend the latter for both price and usefulness. And I don't live in a state at all but here it's pretty much legal to possess usually just a fine if you get in any trouble at all, and we also have medicinal marijuana but the cards are fairly hard to get.


----------



## ReincarnatedRose (May 20, 2011)

Getting a bit sleepy and this thread is so long so I'm going to just ask a question that may have already been answered somewhere in the thread so forgive me for repeating this if that's the case but:

*
Does smoking pot help with SA? Meaning does it reduce your SA?*

I've always kind of wondered about that and when I was in college, I had an opportunity to try. I didn't try it, but I always thought maybe I should have, that it may have helped with my anxiety....


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

ReincarnatedRose said:


> Getting a bit sleepy and this thread is so long so I'm going to just ask a question that may have already been answered somewhere in the thread so forgive me for repeating this if that's the case but:
> 
> *
> Does smoking pot help with SA? Meaning does it reduce your SA?*
> ...


Not overall for me. But it made me a better listener while I was smoking. Everything seemed much more interesting :lol


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

ReincarnatedRose said:


> *Does smoking pot help with SA? Meaning does it reduce your SA?*


For me, yes it helps.

I see people whining about how it gives them panic attacks and makes them paranoid, but honestly, these days I can smoke myself way beyond my comfortable limit and I still feel fine. I only got any anxiety at all from it when I used to smoke at school, worried about getting caught, smoking way too much and not being used to it.


----------



## Angha (May 27, 2011)

I've never had weed before, but I don't mind if others smoke weed on their own time privately.

The only thing I'm strongly against is driving while you're high (I'm sorry but I can't imagine that being good at all). Otherwise I have no problem at all for the most part.


----------



## strato86 (May 12, 2011)

I'd love to, but here, there is none.


----------



## sben (Jun 8, 2011)

the cheat said:


> I don't really believe anyone who says marijuana helps with anxiety, and if that's the case, they aren't smoking the insanity-inducing weed that I smoke. It causes all the typical symptoms of a panic attack. It does help with the depression that comes with suffering from a life-controlling panic disorder, though.


! I have -never- gotten an anxiety attack from weed; in fact, I smoke pot to alleviate one. Pot is single handedly the best anti-anxiety for me, personally.



Angha said:


> I've never had weed before, but I don't mind if others smoke weed on their own time privately.
> 
> The only thing I'm strongly against is driving while you're high (I'm sorry but I can't imagine that being good at all). Otherwise I have no problem at all for the most part.


Driving while high is irresponsible.. just like driving while drunk.


----------



## Later (May 5, 2011)

Well, you get paranoid if you're going to get caught. Rather smoke and pass the time away than spend the day worrying and getting frustrated with life. I can't anymore, I'm going into Medicine and drug testing is inevitable.


----------



## blanksBACK (Oct 21, 2010)

rickey said:


> i have no desire to smoke anything


This, plus:
But everbody is always like "Whhhaaaatt? Yoouuuu doooont? Deeeerp derp duuuurp"


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

I have many friends who smoke pot, but no, I never have and probably never will. I have no desire whatsoever.


----------



## imaginarymonsters (Jun 16, 2011)

For me it makes me able to be more sociable, I'm not afraid to be myself. I don't enjoy the high as much as I enjoy being able to talk to people and not be afraid of them. I think it's ****ing lovely.


----------



## OpiodArmor (Jun 15, 2011)

Only a little bit now because of drug tests but yeah, I was a pretty big stoner from age 16 to 20ish. 

As soon as I move out I'm sure I'll go back to it + my opiates. Marijuana + dope FTW.

...

Oh and ya it helps with everything. EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## FormerNarcissist (May 28, 2011)

.


----------



## luffy (Jun 2, 2011)

yeah, some days.


----------



## Octavian (Nov 28, 2009)

No, I do not want to loose control. Beside I'm afraid of any side effects


----------



## SimpleMinded (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes. Oh god yes.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I use to every now & then, I never understood why some people love it so much. I would go inside my dads old car, shut all the windows & smoke it from a huge bong all by myself. :teeth It seemed like a hit & miss, I would enjoy it one time then the next time I used it i'd be paranoid/self-conscious..probley had to do with my environment. I quit after a few attemps.


----------



## burn the witch (Jun 27, 2011)

Yup, too much.


----------



## 266x (Jun 30, 2011)

Ethen said:


> Hi tigerlilly,
> I don't smoke pot or weed but I goggled for you and got these results.
> Disadvantages of smoking pot damages your lungs, kills brain cells, can cause you to over eating (results weight gain).


Smoking anything can damage your lungs, but yet there are no cases of cancer linked to smoking pot. Cannabis promotes growth of brain cells, and it may cause an appetite increase but guess what? I just eat an apple or something.

I feel ****ing amazing when I'm high. I can talk t people, and I have so much fun with people.


----------



## esboy (Jun 28, 2011)

I really don't have an idea about that thing cause I did not smoke since I was born in this world.....And we all know that smoking is dangerous to our health that's one also of the reason why I don't smoke....


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

I use to smoke a lil now i eat it sometimes but I don't like asking the dealer I know because we use to be good friends...


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

No, and I never will again. I have better things to do with my money, personally. I have tried that and a few other things when I was younger but I chalk it all up to a waste of time and money.


----------



## Campeador (Jul 5, 2011)

If it's free and there's someone to smoke with (very important). I've had weed lying around my room for months go unused because I have nobody to smoke with. It's no fun alone. Plus, growing up around cigarette smokers has really turned me off to it (whether tobacco or otherwise). So I generally don't.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Nah, never tried it!


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Only once or twice with a previous bf. I was experimenting. It was meh. Haven't touched the stuff since, I don't need weed to get in the zone.


----------



## Cornerstone (Jun 30, 2011)

Every year i smoke it about twice, thrice. It has a too heavy effect on me (i like it though). And i've seen many people waste years of their lifes & personal development by feeding on the surrogate contentment of the weed high.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Never throw your stems away guys, iso hash is the way to go! You'll need a big jar full of stems/trim/leaves to get a decent yield which might take a while, but you could always get friends to give you their stems seeing as most people couldn't care less about throwing them away anyway.

Latest batch came out a bit wrong (used too many crushed/small stems and didn't have anything to strain the plant matter out; the alcohol came out green, and the result turned out black and smelling of stems), but it was still the most potent stuff I've ever had.

Soaked a paper in the alcohol while it was drying and crumbled a 3 mm ball into a joint (no weed, just baccy), and it completely floored me. Trippiest experience I've had from any weed product (apart from edibles), including other batches of iso hash.

Even had some fairly pleasant mild OEVs, e.g. ripples across whole visual field from sound input, sharp lines/angles appearing out of focus/convergence, bright white objects rapidly flickering/changing colour, strange blue fractal growing up my vision then collapsing over and over again, room appearing infinitely vast and fluctuating in vastness with every sensory input/movement, objects appearing infinitely far away, peripheral vision crumbling/melting away, faint pastel swirls/stripes overlaying every surface, the tint of the lighting in the room changing subtlety depending on the nature of my thoughts, etc; persistent enough that they couldn't be ignored, though nowhere near as vivid as visuals from 'real' psychedelics at proper doses.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Nope, never have, probably never will, it's just not my thing....

I don't really oppose it though, I just hate when people act like it's the greatest thing ever...


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

I used to when I was younger, but I haven't smoked pot in like ten years.


----------



## stupiditytries (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes. Being high on cannabis is the most beautiful feeling for me.


----------



## Sapphiress (Jun 15, 2010)

I am a pothead at heart but my head disagrees.. or so I say...

I've smoked throughout the years; a dozen years or so..

but I've always taken breaks here and there. 

For me, I prefer to smoke alone. though I do often play online while smoking alone, so I'm not exactly alone.. but usually smoking with other people makes me feel more self-conscious and unwell. However, if I am drunk or have a nice drinking buzz before I smoke, then I am in 7th heaven.. if I smoke before and then drink, well it's just not good, I've tried it over and over and it always bugs me..

I love weed.. I love playing with it; "cleaning" it (about the only cleaning I enjoy haha), packing bowls, rolling it up, cooking with it if I have an abundance, I love the smell of it, love the taste of it.. even love scraping pipes for resin and smoking that.. well ok I don't love love smoking it.. but I like it.. 


I know that it is not best for me to continue smoking.. the next day it makes me feel more lethargic and anxious.. and if I start smoking for the day, I have to keep smoking or I feel ruined.. bugged/cracked out.. I think that *maybe* my issues with smoking may in part be caused by my subconscious and I don't really deserve to enjoy smoking fully because I am not productive enough in life and have yet to get my sh*t together.. so perhaps when I am on the proper course in life smoking will be more enjoyable overall.

As it is, well, it instantly offers a paradigm shift. that which was plaguing me is not so significant anymore, or I can think of it in a more constructive creative way.. I appreciate things more usually.. and well I feel damn cool lol.. 
I've gotten numerous epiphanies from smoking weed. 
things become more exciting and adventurous.. and it's a good excuse to act more of a fool than you can usually get away with.. 

But when I smoke, my breathing worsens.. at least usually.. I already feel like I don't know how to breathe.. so smoking amplifies this and the feeling in my chest is even more compressed and I panic more about that.. but I can't help but think that maybe it's the weed bestowing wisdom and helping me be more aware of my issues.. or similarly punishing me for smoking when I still haven't done what I need to do to help myself..
When I smoke, I noticed that it turns off this certain part of my anxiety... but it triggers another sort of anxietal facet to be magnified. like it turns off one part of my brain and activates another.. both of an ill nature.. 

I think that a lot of people could benefit from smoking weed. many people need to badly.. either that or get smacked upside the head with a bong..
I don't think it should be a 24/7 thing though.. I think that everyone needs to take breaks, at least a few days in a row, but preferably a week or maybe a month or two.. If you can't do that, then you're too reliant on weed.. and although smoking proposes other health issues, even if you eat it, I think it still has *some* negative effects that aren't deniable so it just shouldn't be something done indefinitely.. it has benefits for sure though.. I kinda feel it's cheating at life tho.. like alcohol except alcohol has way worse effects..


----------



## HippieChick (Aug 6, 2011)

Sapphiress said:


> I kinda feel it's cheating at life tho.. like alcohol except alcohol has way worse effects..


Why do you, or anyone else out there who can answer, feel like it's "cheating at life"? Do you suppose the native Americans felt this way?

I smoke it, but I certainly don't sit around in Mom's basement and smoke it all day while playing video games. I have a job, husband, house and small farm and therefore I have responsibilities.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

yes I do but I need to quit      it makes me so sad !! I'm about to graduate and I'm going to be looking for a real job and I don't want to miss an opportunity because I can't pass a piss test


----------



## 6OH2 (Sep 7, 2011)

I haven't been for about a year since I've worked to get myself back into shape, but I'll always be a stoner at heart. And I WILL for sure without a doubt smoke it again.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Absolutely not. You were right the first time. Quite apart from the fact that it brings out latent psychological problems, physically it is more harmful than tobacco.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

hoddesdon said:


> physically it is more harmful than tobacco.


False. It has more tar, but that's about it. It's an expectorant, which could potentially make it easier to cough up all of the particulate crap from the smoke, of which there's less than in tobacco besides the tar.


----------



## SylvanFox (Sep 7, 2011)

I smoke pot. I like it. 

I don't know about "cheating at life." Pot is cheating? How about stealing? How about terrorizing people to keep them under your control? About having other people work for you while you collect most of the money from this work?

I work. I pay my taxes and all that jazz. I try my best to be as honest, as kind, and as understanding as I can be, even at very heavy costs. I don't use people to get what I want and then abandon them. I've never turned away a person who asked for help. I know people are the same.

But... We're cheating at life because we smoke pot? 

I don't buy it, not put just like that. What is your reasoning behind this?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Duke of Prunes said:


> False. It has more tar, but that's about it. It's an expectorant, which could potentially make it easier to cough up all of the particulate crap from the smoke, of which there's less than in tobacco besides the tar.


No, you are the one who is wrong.


----------



## jesus chrisp (Sep 5, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> Absolutely not. You were right the first time. Quite apart from the fact that it brings out latent psychological problems, physically it is more harmful than tobacco.


 lol


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

I used to. One of my favorite things about pot was the way it enhanced my music listening experiences. A relaxing evening to me was smoking pot and listening to some RadioHead or Kid Cudi. But I hate the numb feeling it gives your body, and it would really dry out my mouth and make my voice weird. I also can not be high in public at all, I get really paranoid.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

jesus chrisp said:


> lol


Another heckler - since you are wrong, you should be careful about laughing.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Nah! Is it good?


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

*YES*. Yes, I do.

Nearing the end of a three-week break. I've been meaning to try making hash out of leftover stems... and maybe I'll do that next week.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Used to be a toker, last pipe 04-06-2006


----------



## jesus chrisp (Sep 5, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> Another heckler - since you are wrong, you should be careful about laughing.


ok i understand pot isnt good for you but to say its worse then tabacco is laughable.


----------



## john5050 (Sep 6, 2011)

I actually prefer to be sober. I get panic attacks when I'm not sober any more. It's weird...


----------



## eissejtsuj (Sep 5, 2011)

I use medical marijuana for a physical condition. But it helps with my anexity greatly. If it weren't for mmj I would get out much less often. I don't want to get I.to a debate here but whoever speaks ill of marijuana has clearly not looked up the many many medical benefits it has.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

No. Never will.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

^ Oh, you will!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Only with you. If you show me your big tits.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Only with you. If you show me your big tits.


Come here, big boy.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ImWeird said:


> Come here, big boy.


I told you, it's big papa.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> I told you, it's big papa.


I'm just going to call you daddy. :boogie

On a side note... Would you like some milk?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ImWeird said:


> I'm just going to call you daddy. :boogie
> 
> On a side note... Would you like some milk?


I guess I can settle for daddy.

I thought you'd never ask!!


----------



## alex123 (Aug 25, 2011)

I wish I could......., but yes, if someone was smoking pot I would take a smoke.


----------



## Jcoj613 (May 1, 2011)

I have medical marijuana. I smoke it like once a week. I like the top notch ****, I am high all day long, so nice. You just let everything go and for that day, I feel nothing but pleasure. All my pain is removed. Get medical and a vaporizer.


----------



## Dariann (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello All,
Which is the best way for left smoking, i am smoking from since last 
three years, i want to left it but don't know how to do...
Leawood bootcamp


----------



## rosettas stoned (Jan 16, 2011)

Do I ever!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No.


----------



## MirandaLee (Oct 7, 2011)

It makes me a lot more shy in social situations, because I'm not quiet sure how to act. It's not like alcohol where it tells you how to act. But when I'm alone it takes away all my stress and worries. It makes the world melt away.


----------



## youngmoney (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't partake in any smoking, chewing, injecting, snorting, or ingesting of any kind.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

I tried smoking it for the 2nd time last night since I was offered some and I wasn't that impressed with how I felt. It mainly made me tired and I slept like a rock last night.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Several of my friends do, including my best friend, but no, I don't, and I haven't.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Nope. Never tried, never will. It's pathetic.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

No, though I have no problem with people who smoke it (aside from getting annoyed when they try to push it on me). It's not something I'm interested in. And I think it smells awful.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

I like to get soooo baked I don't understand the English language! =]


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

No


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Nah, it does nothing for me.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Not right now.


----------



## Vict0r (Oct 17, 2011)

No. Never intended to, and I don't think I ever will.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

I am trying very hard not to anymore. It worsens my anxiety and increases my cravings for alcohol and nicotine. Also, I can't really afford it.


----------



## Moon Thief (Oct 23, 2011)

I've tried pot twice. The second time I had a horrible experience. It actually made my anxiety worse. I broke down in a panic attack, and the friend I was with just ditched me. Then the next day I must have gotten an aftershock or something because I started getting another panic attack. I never want to try it again now.


----------



## Illmatic123 (Sep 15, 2011)

No, I've tried a couple times with different people who just swore that they would get me so high and we'd have a complete blast. I've come to the conclusion that I just don't like weed. Each time I've smoked has been the most boring experience of my life. After a huge bout of laughing with my friend the first time, I spent the rest of the time in the car talking with him and just staring at a street light intently.

Drinking on the other hand is great.


----------



## LONER3454 (Sep 14, 2011)

It's too expensive. My other "normal" brother blows a lot of his money on weed. I wouldn't be willing to blow that much money on weed when there's other things that I want to buy in the future.


----------



## shana (Mar 9, 2009)

No, I've never tried it. I'd like to try it though, but I don't have friends, and I think I would need friends in order to get access to the pot. I wonder if it would help me relax, I tend to be nervous. I'd at least like to try it for once and see if it helps.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Occasionally, but only when I deserve it and usually before surfing or something active or engaging, and preferably with others. It took me a while to distinguish between using it as an enhancement and not a go to.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Occasionally, but only when I deserve it and usually before surfing or something active or engaging, and preferably with others. It took me a while to distinguish between using it as an enhancement and not a go to.


tut tut :b


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Hello22 said:


> tut tut :b


Tut tut yourself, I probably smoke less often than you get drunk :b

And drinking's _way_ worse for you.

That's just science baby!

:b


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

Smoking is a disgusting habit.... I have a lot of trouble breathing under normal circumstances, so when I'm around smoke, I can barely breathe. Besides that and the smell and the health effects and just _everything_... (of both tobacco and weed, respectively) I've always considered it a deal breaker for me.......

So what do you do when your boyfriend of three years wants to do it?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No, I don't.

I don't smoke due to lack of supply, cost (jacked way up by the fact it's illegal), and that whole illegality issue.

If pot were legal and thus readily available at reasonable cost I'd certainly give it a very serious try. I deem it a harmless drug. The only inherently dangerous thing about pot is that smoking is a dirty & unhealthy way to consume a drug, though even that's not a big issue since who could possibly smoke enough pot to get lung cancer?

When everything else fails to help my SA, seems pot is surely worth a shot. Thus far amphetamines & alcohol are the only things that have helped my SA at all. It would be hard to say pot is risky by comparison. Amphetamines, even when used exactly as directly, have produced sudden cardiac death. Alcohol has a high addictive potential & can cause liver failure eventually. And yet the DEA tells me pot is ever so dangerous -- is it the gateway to drinking that can actually produce death?:stu


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

^Vape it.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Lyrical Lonely said:


> Smoking is a disgusting habit.... I have a lot of trouble breathing under normal circumstances, so when I'm around smoke, I can barely breathe. Besides that and the smell and the health effects and just _everything_... (of both tobacco and weed, respectively) I've always considered it a deal breaker for me.......


Pot can also be eaten -- like in a batch of brownies. Get pot & satisfy the munchies it produces at the same time.

I think there are vaporizers that allow one to inhale it without smoke.:stu Not being a pot user, I know basically zip about ways to consume it.

I'm not a fan of smoke either. I really don't have an objection to pot smoke because it's actually a means to an end, the end being a pleasant mind-altering effect. Totally unlike tobacco that's utterly useless, doing nothing other than providing a nicotine fix that nobody would even want if not for having gotten hooked on it as a teen when they thought smoking looked cool.

Also, there are plenty of smokers who are puffing away every waking moment, stopping only momentarily for a shower or to eat. Nobody smokes pot like that, so vastly less smoke. Those in political power today, most of whom smoked weed back in the day, have to now give us some BS about how today's pot is evil as it's so much more potent. How is that bad? More potent means less smoking required to get the same result -- less smoking sounds positive to me.

For anyone who might think I'm not sufficiently anti-smoking, I've often suggested that those who want an oral fix should put a gun in their mouth instead. Gets them dead a lot faster & much less annoying to non-smokers like me.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

For the most part but lately I've been thinking about smoking a little before I play a game or do something artistic to kind of bring my creativity up.

I guess the point would not to get "baked" but to hit it once and get a little buzz. I think it'd enhance my gaming experience. I'd also only smoke it at the end of the day when all my tasks are done so that way I don't have to worry about doing tasks stoned . I'd also be alone. I haven't smoked for a while.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Lyrical Lonely said:


> Smoking is a disgusting habit.... I have a lot of trouble breathing under normal circumstances, so when I'm around smoke, I can barely breathe. Besides that and the smell and the health effects and just _everything_... (of both tobacco and weed, respectively) I've always considered it a deal breaker for me.......
> 
> So what do you do when your boyfriend of three years wants to do it?


You compromise, probably... good luck. I hope it won't dynamite your relationship.

He's got a right to it, you've got a right not to be around it, you'll both have to meet somewhere in the middle. You could require him to use a vaporizer. Something like a Vapor Genie will remove the smell and the harmful effects of smoking - the smoke is much less toxic than tobacco smoke, and there's a lot less of it, but I won't pretend smoking anything is good and beautiful and not disgusting at all. You could require him to brush his teeth after smoking and of course, not do it around you at all.


----------



## Heyrayray (Oct 24, 2011)

Nope, I really don't want to waste money on something very useless.


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

VagueResemblance said:


> You compromise, probably... good luck. I hope it won't dynamite your relationship.
> 
> He's got a right to it, you've got a right not to be around it, you'll both have to meet somewhere in the middle. You could require him to use a vaporizer. Something like a Vapor Genie will remove the smell and the harmful effects of smoking - the smoke is much less toxic than tobacco smoke, and there's a lot less of it, but I won't pretend smoking anything is good and beautiful and not disgusting at all. You could require him to brush his teeth after smoking and of course, not do it around you at all.


Eh. We're moving in together though, so the apartment will be just as much his as it will be mine. I know he's got the right to do it, but I the right not to be okay with it. This is an extremely serious and touchy subject for me.

I'm sure I'll think of something. Thanks.


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

I've done it 3-4 times. 

Last time I done it was on Saturday with my brother, I didn't really enjoy it though. I couldn't stand up and I felt sick.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Who meeeee? Never!


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

I havent done it that often but the times I have I enjoyed. though Id love to start smoking it actively . Though lack of funds and lack of connections and i dont know how to ask it. Meh i dont know. the times ive done it, it made me break out. made my anxiety slightly worse the next day sometimes. didnt really like that part


----------



## Mr_nobody (Jan 30, 2007)

No, for health reasons. My lungs are already **** for no reason- they're just easily damaged. Also, it's a waste of money. If you're surviving without it then why bother trying. All it's gonna do is put a hole in your pocket and make finding work slightly more difficult (drug tests). But as long as you have healthy lungs, limitless income and someone to piss in a cup for you.. go ahead.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I have only done that three times and only three times.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Can't unfortunately. Paranoia +1,000


----------



## Marc1980 (Oct 24, 2011)

I've got a hit idea for the new fall season;
Don't do drugs.


----------



## anonymous soul (Sep 8, 2011)

Yes.

I.

Do.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Used to.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

No


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

*don't leave that bad boy a burnin.... if you don't pass it right on!!!!*


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

Never, but I wouldn't mind trying it just have no idea where to get some. Just interested as to whether it would help calm my anxiety but from a lot of the responses in this thread it seems to make it worse.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

fm5827 said:


> Never, but I wouldn't mind trying it just have no idea where to get some. Just interested as to whether it would help calm my anxiety but from a lot of the responses in this thread it seems to make it worse.


Not everyone reacts the same to taking cannabis, for example just because it makes a bunch of people paranoid doesn't mean that it will automatically for you as well. One could simply compare it to alcohol in the sense that some people are effected by it one way and other people effected by it another way!!! 

The first several times I tried it I didn't like it at all. Then after a few years I tried it again and it was different.. I liked it!! ...and then I didn't and then I did again! It took awhile for my mind to adjust to the experience but now I've smoked it enough to know I will always respect and understand what it does.. and also enjoy it!

I _personally_ find it helps to lower stress which helps avoid developing anxious feelings.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

bwidger85 said:


> For the most part but lately I've been thinking about smoking a little before I play a game or do something artistic to kind of bring my creativity up.
> 
> I guess the point would not to get "baked" but to hit it once and get a little buzz. I think it'd enhance my gaming experience. I'd also only smoke it at the end of the day when all my tasks are done so that way I don't have to worry about doing tasks stoned . I'd also be alone. I haven't smoked for a while.


I remember one day i got high as hell and played Call of duty.
Everything in the game looks like it was moving in slow motion & Had a 3D Effect to it like it was almost jumping out the screen.....& everything come unexpected. Explosions scare the **** out of you lol.

But if you really want to enjoy your high.
Throw on some sun shades, Put on some music, & Take a drive long somewhere on the highway on a nice day. Clears the mind of all the stress & B.S. Just keep up with the speed limit lol.


----------



## anonymous soul (Sep 8, 2011)

Hiccups said:


> *don't leave that bad boy a burnin.... if you don't pass it right on!!!!*


:cig


----------



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

not in a longgg time but really because I dont have as easy access to it as I once did. Id try it again any day tho


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

on occasion


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Just got some good ****, hit it once and stayed high from 6:10pm-9:00pm :yes
Non smokers, You don't know what your missing out on :b


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Nah,wouldn't have a clue where to get it either


----------



## deadtosociety (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes - I view it is an entheogen, not just another way to get stoned. I don't smoke it everyday. It helps calm me down + relax.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

I actually get my weed in the mail. 

But unfortunately everytime I smoke my heart rate jumps to like 135 bpm and I think its a chemical reaction and not a panic attalck so I've been hesitant to smoke lately. I'm kind of in a dilemma with what I should do. I can't even feel the effects because the heart is just ruining them.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

You bet I do to bluntly answer the OP.







Nothing as fun as getting a good high with some close friends an instant stress killer.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

THEuTASTEsOFeINKd said:


> I actually get my weed in the mail.
> 
> But unfortunately everytime I smoke my heart rate jumps to like 135 bpm and I think its a chemical reaction and not a panic attalck so I've been hesitant to smoke lately. I'm kind of in a dilemma with what I should do. I can't even feel the effects because the heart is just ruining them.


What kind did you get?


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

GenoWhirl said:


> You bet I do to bluntly answer the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Soooo second this! 
THE BEST fun i've had with weed is getting high with my friends and just killing ourselves laughing. Like we've been so baked that even paint peeling was funny! I live a VERY stressful life and gettin' high at such times makes me reaaaaaally happy and relaxed, just in the same way as drinking socially with great people!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I do, but I don't have the personal connections to score it myself.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> What kind did you get?


Hindu kush. I guess it isn't that big of a deal though because a moderate work out gets my heart rate up to about 145 bpm so im probably just tripping.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

THEuTASTEsOFeINKd said:


> Hindu kush. I guess it isn't that big of a deal though because a moderate work out gets my heart rate up to about 145 bpm so im probably just tripping.


Pretty strong strain that you have to break yourself in. Once you are use to it, you'll be all right.


----------



## philosophy (Oct 15, 2010)

From about 16-19 I used to smoke pot chronically up to 5 times a day. All sailed smoothly for a time being and I was still able to function moderately well. Graduated high school albeit a major underachiever. Fast forward to about 19 1/2, and for some reason my positive feelings associated with weed started disintegrating. I no longer got a peaceful, creative feeling but rather full blown panic attacks, heart palpitations, and irrational paranoia. I stopped completely after trying to bear this out for a little while. As a stoner, I was trying to rationalize in the back of my mind, that eventually this would pass. Of course it did not but the anxiety just escalated. Now, I've struggled with SA my entire life, although the severity was never much of a concern before pot. After I quit, and whilst on it during the latter times, is when I developed the completely destructive mental health problems.


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

philosophy said:


> From about 16-19 I used to smoke pot chronically up to 5 times a day. All sailed smoothly for a time being and I was still able to function moderately well. Graduated high school albeit a major underachiever. Fast forward to about 19 1/2, and for some reason my positive feelings associated with weed started disintegrating. I no longer got a peaceful, creative feeling but rather full blown panic attacks, heart palpitations, and irrational paranoia. I stopped completely after trying to bear this out for a little while. As a stoner, I was trying to rationalize in the back of my mind, that eventually this would pass. Of course it did not but the anxiety just escalated. Now, I've struggled with SA my entire life, although the severity was never much of a concern before pot. After I quit, and whilst on it during the latter times, is when I developed the completely destructive mental health problems.


that sucks  but pot can trigger mental illness in some especially if you start smoking before the age of 25.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

No I have never done it. I have done that stupid fake weed crap and I really thought I was going to die..so I'll pass. It would be nice to get something to calm me down just afraid I will like it too much and get addicted :/ Plus I don't even know how to find people and have the money so yeah I'm out of luck.


----------



## rsh56 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have on an occasional and now a rare basis. As long as it doesn't have tobacco it's fine. The smoke is a little irritating sometimes but it's best to do it through some sort of vaporizer or in brownies. 

However I don't know how to roll and at times I do refuse. I do feel jealous that I'm not into this stuff as others are.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

No I don't smoke marijuana. I hate the stuff; but, I did use to love it at one point. When I first started smoking marijuana it made me real calm, got rid of my anxiety, made me highly sociable, and just gave me a general overwhelming sense of peace. But now it's all different. As I got older, the effects of marijuana changed on me. It started to make me really anxious, made me highly depressed, and it severly aggravated my insomnia. I quit it years ago, and I will never go back to it.


----------



## Darth Smittius (Nov 26, 2011)

I think I'm allergic. Also, wouldn't know where to get it.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

THEuTASTEsOFeINKd said:


> Hindu kush. I guess it isn't that big of a deal though because a moderate work out gets my heart rate up to about 145 bpm so im probably just tripping.


Always Wanted to try Hindu, Heard it knocks you out lol.
Does it get you high off 1-2 hits?

I remember taking 2 puffs of kush & staying crazy high for 3 hours when i had a low tolerance. Then the next day smoking a half of blunt & found it hard to walk (felt extremely heavy & Slow) & Impossible to say 2 sentences that made sense because i was zoning out so much lol.


----------



## mistyeyes (Oct 27, 2011)

"that marijuana causes memory loss and paranoia and lung cancer and so on."..

Marijuana can bring out symptoms for someone who already has a mental disorder, but it definitely doesn't cause it.

It also does not cause lung cancer. That is a fact.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Why yes. Yes, I do.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

No. I wouldn't even know where to get it.


----------



## philosophy (Oct 15, 2010)

mistyeyes said:


> "that marijuana causes memory loss and paranoia and lung cancer and so on."..
> 
> Marijuana can bring out symptoms for someone who already has a mental disorder, but it definitely doesn't cause it.
> 
> It also does not cause lung cancer. That is a fact.


Marijuana causing short term memory loss is quite common though, if a person abuses the drug. But I tend to agree with your point about mental disorders developing moreso, if there were underlying causative factors.


----------



## Imnotme (Feb 4, 2012)

I smoked it for 20 years. Regularly but not chronically . I believe it made things much worse in the long run. Poor memory , social withdrawal , paranoia.
There may be a high initially and some form of relief, but longer term , if your an anxious person, it can do more harm than good.


----------

